# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lutja kushtuar Zotit

## altin55

*Përmbajtja:*

Hyrje

Pjesa e parë	
Realiteti i duasë (lutjes)	
Çthonë Kurani dhe Sunneti për duan - lutjen?	
Kushtet e pranimit të duasë nga Kurani	
Kushtet e pranimit të duasë nga Sunneti	
Kohët e pranimit të lutjeve	
Gjendjet ku pranohen lutjet	
Rregullat e lutjes	
Pjesa e dytë	
Lutjet Kuranore dhe Pejgamberike	
Lutje nga hadithet e vërteta:	
Përfundim	
Literatura e konsultuar

----------


## altin55

Nuk lejohet botimi i ketij libri autorsia i perket faqes www.albislam.com


*Bekir Halimi*


Hyrje

Falënderimi i takon All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala],

Atë e falënderojmë dhe prej Tij falje dhe ndihmë kërkojmë. Kërkojmë mbrojtje nga All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] prej veseve dhe veprave tona të këqija. Cilin e udhëzon All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] s'ka kush e lajthit dhe cilin e largon  nga rruga e vërtetë, s'ka kush e udhëzon. Dëshmoj se s'ka Zot tjetër veç All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], i cili është Një dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është rob dhe i dërguar i Tij

Thënia më e vërtetë është thënia e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], kurse udhëzimi më i mirë, udhëzimi i Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. Veprat më të këqija janë ato të shpikurat, çdo shpikje është bidat dhe çdo bidat është lajthitje nga Rruga e Vërtetë, e çdo lajthitje përfundon në Xhehennem.
Çdo njeri ka nevojë për All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala], ngase Ai është Krijuesi dhe Furnizuesi ynë, gjë e cila në të njëjtën kohë është edhe argument për dobësitë tona. Mirëpo kjo botë me begatitë e ndryshme dhe epshet të cilat na kequdhëzojnë dhe bëjnë që shpesh të harojmë t'i drejtohemi Krijuesit të Madhërueshëm, të mposhtur dhe të përulur duke e lutur që të na mbrojë prej fatkeqëaive, neve, fëmijët dhe familjet tona dhe që të na dhurojë të mira e begati dhe të na i vazhdojë të njëjtat, në raste kur bollëku është i pranishëm të ne, e fatkeqësitë larg vataneve tona. Ndërkaq, kur gjendemi në mesin e problemave, kur fatkeqësitë na shtrëngojnë nga të gjitha anët, kur varfëria na troket në derë, kur sëmundjet janë pranë nesh, atëherë në vend se t'i drejtohemi All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] të Lartësuar, i Cili hidhërohet kur nuk i lutemi, u drejtohemi lloj-lloj tyrbeve e teqeve duke shpresuar se atje do të gjejmë zgjidhjen e problemeve tona ose realizimin e dëshirave tona.

Për këtë gjë fajtorë janë dy grupe njerëzish: të parët, vetë ata individë të cilët shkojnë në ato vende e aspak nuk mendojnë se ai i vdekuri nuk ka mundësi t'i bëjë dobi vetvetes, e si mund ti bëjë dobi dikuj tjetër. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: 

*Lutjuni atyre, të cilët i menduat (zota) pos Atij, e ata nuk mund të heqin prej jush mjerimin, e as nuk mund ta mënjanojnë (El-Isra:56);* 

dhe grupi i dytë: hoxhallarët, të cilët nuk fillojnë thirrjen e popullit të tyre nga besimi dhe monoteizmi i pastër islam, i cili ndalon drejtimin e çdo lloji të adhurimit ndonjë krijese pa marrë parasysh gradën që ka pasur kur ka qenë i gjallë. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e ka mësuar Muadh ibn Xhebelin kur e ka dërguar si misionar në Jemen: 
*
Muhadh! Po shkon te një popull prej pasuesve të Librit. Gjëja e parë në të cilën do ti thërrasish le të jetë adhurimi i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] të vetëm. Transmetojnë Buhariu dhe Muslimi.*Tekefundit ky është ai tejkalim të cilin nuk e dëshiron All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] kur thotë: 

*Lutni Zotin tuaj të përulur e në heshtje, pse Ai nuk i don ata që e teprojnë. (El-Araf:55)*

Reshid Ridaja duke e komentuar këtë ajet thotë: 

Tejkalimi më i keq i kufijve është drejtimi i duasë tjetërkujt përveç All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], ngase (hanif) besimdrejtë është ai, i cili vetëm All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] i lutet, e askujt përveç tij. Nuk i lutet as melaqes, as Pejgamberit e as njerëzve të mirë. Ai që prej tjetërkujt përveç All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] kërkon diç që ska mundësi ta realizojë, siç është shërimi i të sëmurit, shpëtimi nga zjarri, hyrja në Xhennet etj, kjo d.t.th. konsiderim i tij zot, ngase Zot d.m.th., Ai që adhurohet, ndërsa duaja është adhurim. El-Menar: 8/458 

Është shumë e çuditshme kjo që shohim te muslimanët!! Islami shkak të shpëtimit nga zjarri i Xhehennemit e ka bërë tevhidin (monoteizmin), mirëpo prapë seprapë i sheh muslimanët duke nxituar që këtë adhurim (lutje) t'ia drejtojnë dikujt tjetër përveç All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me çrast e fusim veten përgjithmon në Xhehennem. Zoti na ruajtë!

E kur nuk gjejmë përgjigje e kërkesat tona në këto tyrbe e teqe, pasi që kemi trokitur në të gjitha dyert e kësaj botë, na kujtohet dera e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], I Cili hidhërohet kur nuk i lutemi, e njerëzit hidhërohet kur t'u lutesh, e na kaplon ajeti: *
E kur njeriun e godet fatkeqësia, ai Na lutet qoftë shtrirë, ulur ose në këmbë, e kur Ne ia largojmë të keqen, ai vazhdon, sikurse të mos Na ishte lutur fare për fatkeqësinë që e pat goditur. Kështu kriminelëve u duket mirë ajo që veprojnë(Junus:12) dhe thotë: E kur ju kap panika (frika) në det, i humbni (nga kujtesa) ata që i lutnit, ju mbetet vetëm Ai (All-llahu), mirëpo, pasi që Ai tju shpëtojë e të arrini në tokë, ia ktheni shpinën. Ashtu njeriu është përbuzës. (El-Isra:67)*

Në mënyrë që të mos veprohet kësisoj ka sqaruar se qëllimi i krijimit të njerëzve dhe xhinëve është adhurimi i tyre ndaj All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], siç thotë edhe vetë: 
*Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për diç tjetër përveç se të më adhurojnë. Unë nuk kërkoj prej tyre furnizim e as si dëshiroj të më ushqejnë ata. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] është Furnizuesi, Fuqiploti. (Dharijat: 56-58)*  

Kulmi i këtij adhurimi paraqitet në drejtimin e lutjeve All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] subhanehu ve teala siç thotë Pejgamberi  [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]: *Lutja është ibadet,*  transmeton Ebu Davudi, hadithi është sahih.
All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]  thotë: 

*Zoti juaj ka thënë: Më lutni Mua, Unë ju përgjigjem, e ata që nga mendjemadhësia i shmangen adhurimit ndaj Meje, do të hyjnë të nënçmuar në Xhehennem. (Gafir : 60)*

A nuk erdhi koha që të shmangemi nga lutjet e drejtuara tyrbeve e teqeve!? A nuk erdhi koha që të pendohemi nga lutjet drejtuar Lindjes e Perëndimit!? A nuk erdhi koha t'ia drejtojmë të gjitha lutjet tona Krijuesit tonë, i Cili nuk  na lë duart thatë!? Sidomos sot, kur edhe vetë përvoja tregoi se as Lindja e as Perëndimi nuk janë ata që u përgjigjen lutjeve të besimtarëve. A nuk erdhi koha të pendohemi prej lutjeve të drejtuara njerëzve të vdekur e të cilët nuk kanë mundësi t'i bëjnë dobi vetvetes, e t'i drejtohemi All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], i Cili i ka ngjallur dhe ua ka marrë shpirtin këtyre njerëzve!? Deri kur do të tregohemi mendjemëdhenj ndaj adhurimit të All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala]!?


Duke u nisur nga kjo gjendje e muslimanëve vendosa që të përmbledh disa dua nga Kurani i shenjtë dhe disa dua përmbledhëse të Muhammedit [sal-lall-llahu aljehi ve sel-lem] dhe t'ua prezentoj vëllezërve të mi muslimanë, me shpresë se do të plotësohet një zbrazëtirë në jetën e muslimanëve tanë.

Këtë material e kam plotësuar edhe me disa çështje tjera të rëndësishme siç janë vlera e duasë, kushtet e pranimit dhe disa etika të duasë. Këto i kam prezentuar në pjesën e parë të librit, kurse në pjesën e dytë i kam paraqitur lutjet nga Kurani i shenjtë dhe Sunneti i Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem].
I lutem All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] të Madhëruar që ta pranojë këtë mund timin të sinqertë të cilin e bëj për hir të dashurisë sime të thellë ndaj Tij dhe në shërbim të vëllezërve të mi muslimanë.

*O Zot i Madhërishëm, më fal mua, prindërit e mi dhe të gjithë muslimanët anekënd botës. Amin.*

----------


## altin55

Realiteti i duasë (lutjes)   


Duaja apo lutja d.t.th. kërkimi me përkulje të thellë të njeriut nga All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] për realizimin e kërkesave të tij. Një gjë e tillë është e natyrshme te njeriu, i cili duke u nisur nga dobësia e tij ndjenë nevojë që t'i drejtohet Krijuesit të vet. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]  thotë: 

*O ju njerëz, ju keni nevojë për All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]n, e All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] nuk ka nevojë për ju; Ai është i falënderuari. (Fatir : 15)*  
Kjo është gjendje në të cilën marrin pjesë edhe besimtarët por edhe jobesimtarët. Në rast të vështirësisë dhe fatkeqësive të dryshme të gjithë i drejtohen All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala]. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]  thotë: 

*Dhe çdo të mirë që e keni, ajo është prej All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], madje edhe kur ju godet e keqja, ju vetëm te Ai e ngreni zërin (me lutje). Por, kur Ai e largon të keqen prej jush, një grup prej jush i përshkruajnë shok Zotit të tyre. ( En-Nahl: 53-54)*

Domethënë, në rast të largimit të fatkeqësive dhe vështirësive pabesimtari e harron hallin e tij para largimit të vështirësisë, kurse besimtari i sinqertë vazhdon lutjet e tij drejtuar All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] dhe i shpreh mirënjohje për mirësinë e Tij. Thënë shkurt, duaja, lutja, është gjendje e pandarë prej njeriut pa marrë parasysh sjelljet dhe bindjet e tij, gjë e cila pohon dobësinë dhe nevojën e njeriut në çdo kohë dhe në çdo vend. Vetë ndjenjat e tij për intimitet, dhembshuri dhe fuqi kur i drejtohet All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , janë argument për këtë që e theksuam më lartë. Të përmendim shembullin e njeriut të devijuar, i cili përsëritet në shumë raste ndër njerëzit. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]  thotë: 

*Ai (All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]) është Ai që ju krijoi prej një vete, e prej saj krijoi palën tjetër për të gjetur prehje pranë saj. Kur e mbuloi ai (mashkulli) atë (gruan), ajo u të dy e lutën All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]n, Zotin e tyre: Nëse na jep një (fëmijë) të mirë (pa të meta), ne do të jemi falënderues ndaj Teje. Pasi që atyre ngarkua me një barrë të lehtë dhe ashtu vazhdoi me të, e kur u bë e rëndë, ata të dyve ju dha fëmijë të mirë, ata i përshkruan shokë në atë që Ua dha. I pastër është All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] nga ajo që ia përshkruajnë. I përshkruajnë shok atë që nuk mund të krijojë asnjë send, e ata (idhujt) vetë janë të krijuar. (El-Araf:189-191)*

----------


## altin55

Çthonë Kurani dhe Sunneti për duan - lutjen?   

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]  e ka përcaktuar duanë për besimtarët për t'ua lehtësuar realizimin e asaj që e kërkojnë ata, bile e ka konsideruar pozitë më të lartë të ibadetit, siç ka thënë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]: *Duaja, lutja është adhurim,*  pastaj lexoi ajetin: *Zoti juaj ka thënë: Më lutni Mua, Unë ju përgjigjem, e ata që nga mendjemadhësia i shmangen adhurimit ndaj Meje, do të hyjnë të nënçmuar në Xhehennem. (Gafir : 60)*
All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]  në shumë ajete i nxitë besimtarët që t'ia drejtojnë lutjet Atij duke thënë:

*Lutni Zotin tuaj të përulur e në heshtje, meqë Ai nuk i do ata që e teprojnë. (El-Araf:55)

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] i ka emrat më të mirë, andaj lutne Atë me ato.... (El-Araf : 180)


E kur robërit e Mi të pyesin ty për Mua, Unë jam afër, i përgjigjem lutjes kur lutësi më lutet, pra për të qenë ata drejt të udhëzuar, le të më drejtohen Mua dhe le të më besojnë Mua. (El-Bekare :186)

Kurse Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], siç tregon Selman Farisiu, ka thënë: 
Zoti juaj është i turpshëm, fisnik, turpërohet nga robi i Tij kur ai i ngre duart, t'ia kthejë të zbrazëta*. Transmeton Ebu Davudi, hadithi është hasen.

Enes ibn Maliku thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: 

*Mos u bëni të pamundshëm në të bërit dua, ngase nuk do të shkatërrohet ai i cili bën dua.* Transmeton Ibn Hibbani .Dhehebiu thotë se hadithi është sahih.

Ebu Seid El-Hudriu radijall-llahu anhu thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *Çdo musliman që i lutet All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , e nuk lutet për mëkat ose ndërprerje të marrëdhënieve me farefisin, All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ia jep njërën prej tri gjërave: i përgjigjet lutjes së tij ose ia rezervon për në ahiret ose e mbron nga një e keqe. Thanë: Atëherë ta shtojmë lutjen. Tha (Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]): All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] atëherë edhe më shumë jep.* Transmeton Ahmedi, hadithi është sahih.


Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu anhu thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] hidhërohet prej atij individi, i cili nuk e lutë Atë.* Transmeton Tirmidhiu, hadithi është sahih.
Pa dyshim ai i cili i lutet All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] është i dashur te All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala], kurse ai i cili nuk i lutet, do t'u lutet njerëzve, e me këtë ata do ta urrejnë. 
Për këtë poeti thotë:
*"Mos kërko nevojën tënde prej njeriut
Lutju Atij, dyert e të Cilit kurrë nuk mbyllen
All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] hidhërohet nëse Atij nuk i lutesh kurse njeriu, po iu lute, ai hidhërohet".*

Për këtë, kur një dijetar ka parë një njeri duke shkuar shpesh te pallati i mbretit për të kërkuar nevojat e veta, i ka thënë: *"O ti njeri!* Shkon te ai që ta mbyll derën, para teje tregohet i varfër, fsheh prej teje pasurinë e tij, kurse len pas shpine Atë që t'i hap dyert dhe të tregon pasurinë e Tij e të thotë: *Më lutni që t'u përgjigjem.*

E mëshiroftë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] Omerin radijall-llahu anhu i cili thotë: *Nuk mbaj dertin e pranimit të duasë por mbaj dertin e duasë, nëse më kujtohet ti lutem All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , përgjigjja është e sigurt.*

Andaj dije se ai i cili vazhdimisht i lutet All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] dhe përherë troket në derën e Tij, këtij njeriu do ti hapet dera.
Duaja është shkak i fuqishëm për largimin e fatkeqësive dhe realizimin e kërkesave, mirëpo ndodh që një gjë e tillë të mos realizohet nga shkaku se kjo ndonjë të cilën e bën nuk është e dashur te All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala], se është dua për të keq, ose pse zemra e tij kur i është drejtuar All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] nuk ka qenë krejtësisht e drejtuar nga Ai. Në këtë rast i përgjigjet harkut, peri i të cilit është i lirë, e a mund të dalë nga ky hark shigjeta shpejt!? Ose pse ekziston ndonjë pengesë për realizimin e kësaj duaje, siç është ngrënia e ushqimit haram, kaplimi i zemrës me mëkate, mbisundimi i moskujdesit, epshit dhe pasioneve të dëmshme në zemrën e tij.

*O Zot, na frymëzo të të drejtohemi me lutje vazhdimisht!*

----------


## altin55

Kushtet e pranimit të duasë nga Kurani   

Ekzistojnë dy kushte thelbësore për pranimin e lutjes:

*1-Të jetë lutja e sinqertë për hir të All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] 
2-Lutësi të jetë rob prej robërve të All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] 

Sinqeriteti *  

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] subhanehu ve teala thotë: 

*Lutjuni All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me sinqeritet. (Gafir:14)* 

 Nëse ndokush i drejtohet me lutje All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , mirëpo nuk është i sinqertë, ky njeri nuk meriton t'i pranohet duaja pos nëse All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] e bën pranimin e lutjes prej dhuntisë së Tij të madhe.

*Lutësi të jetë rob i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] xh.sh*   

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]  thotë:

*Kur të pyesë robi im për Mua, Unë jam afër. (El-Bekare:186)*  

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] besimtarin e konsideron rob të Vetin në shenjë nderimi dhe për këtë dëshiron t'i pranohet lutja, duhet të jetë vetëm rob i Tij e jo rob i idhujve, putave, drunjve, gurëve, e as rob i njerëzve e xhinëve.

----------


## altin55

Kushtet e pranimit të duasë nga Sunneti


*1-Të mos bëhet lutja për qëllime të këqija.*

All-llahu i Lartësuar thotë: 

*Njeriu lutet për diç të keq, ashtu siç lutet edhe për diç të mirë, meqë është i ngutshëm. (El-Isra:11)*  

Po t'i përgjigjej All-llahu  i Lartësuar lutjes së këtij njeriu që lutet për diç të keqe, do të shkatërrohej, mirëpo All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] nga mëshira e Tij nuk i pranon këto lutje, ngase kjo (lutja për të keqe), është penges për pranimin e lutjes, siç thotë All-llahu i Lartësuar:
*
 Sikur All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] tua shpejtonte njerëzve pranimin e kërkesës për të keq, ashtu si e pranon shpejtimin e kërkesës për të mirë, atyre do tju përfundonte afati (i vdekjes). Por Ne, ata që nuk janë të bindur se do të vijnë para Nesh, i lëmë të bredhin në mashtrimet e tyre. (Junus: 11)*

Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu anhu, thotë: "I Dërguari i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] ka thënë: *All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] vazhdon ti përgjigjet robit përderisa ai nuk lutet për mëkat ose ndërprerje farefisnore, dhe nëse nuk ngutet. I thanë: O I Dërguar i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , çështë ngutja? Tha: Kur të thotë: Unë jam lutur, mirëpo nuk më është përgjigjur, dëshpërohet nga kjo dhe e len duanë.* Transmeton Muslimi.


Ebu Seid El-Hudriu radijall-llahu  anhu thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem], thotë:

*Çdo musliman që i lutet All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , e nuk lutet për mëkat ose ndërprerje të marrëdhënieve me farefisin, All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ia jep njërën prej tri gjërave: I përgjigjet lutjes së tij, ia rezervon për në ahiret ose e mbron nga një e keqe. Thanë: Atëherë të shtojmë lutjen. Tha (Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]): All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] jep edhe më shum.* Transmeton Ahmedi, hadithi është sahih.

Xhabiri radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: "Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:* Mos u lutni kundër vetvetes, mos u lutni kundër fëmijëve tuaj, mos u lutni kundër shërbëtorëve tuaj dhe mos e mallkoni pasurinë tuaj, se ndodh që të qëlloni orën kur All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] i pranon lutjet, e ato pranohen.*  Transmetojnë Muslimi dhe Ebu Davudi.

*2-Të mos nxitojë në përgjigjen.*


Njeriu, natyrisht, është i ngutshëm, e kjo shkakton dëshpërim nëse nuk i pranohet lutja, dhe për këtë edhe i largohet lutjes.

Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë se I Dërguari i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: *I pranohet lutja një individi perderisa nuk ngutet e thotë: Unë u luta, mirëpo nuk m'u përgjigj, dhe për këtë e lë duanë.*  Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.


Njeriu duhet vazhdimisht të bëjë dua, sa ma shumë që të mundet, e mos të mendojë se po i vonohet përgjigjja, ngase All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] e ka marrë përsipër përgjigjen ndaj lutjes së tij.


*3-Të largohet nga harami.*

Dije, rob i mposhtur ndaj All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , se lutja është çelësi i arritjes së nevojave të tua, kurse ushqimi hallall materiali thelbësor i saj, dhe se ushqimi i keq pengon arritjen e lutjes së tij te All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala].
Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: I Dërguari i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] ka thënë:

*O ju njerëz, All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] është i mirë dhe nuk pranon gjë tjetër pos të mirës. All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] i ka urdhëruar besimtarët me atë që i ka urdhëruar Pejgamberët dhe ka thënë: 

O ju Të dërguar, hani atë që është e lejuar dhe e mirë dhe bëni vepra të mira, se Unë e di atë që veproni (El-Muminun:51)

 dhe thotë: O ju që besuat, hani nga të mirat që ua kemi dhënë dhe falënderoni All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]n, nëse jeni që vetëm Atë e adhuroni. (El-Bekare:172) 

Pastaj përmendi një njeri që kishte udhëtuar gjatë, i pluhurosur dhe i rraskapitur, i cili i ngriti duart në qiell duke thënë: O Zot, o Zot! Mirëpo ushqimi i tij haram, pija e tij haram, veshja e tij haram, është ngopur me haram, si mund që ti përgjigjet këtij.*  Transmeton Muslimi.


Ibn Rexhebi rahimehull-llah, thotë: 

Në këtë hadith Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] aludonte në disa rregulla të lutjes dhe në disa shkaqe për pranimin e lutjes, e.prej të cilave është edhe ngrënia e ushqimit të lejuar dhe në disa shkaqe që pengojnë pranimin e lutjes, e.prej shkaqeve që pengojnë pranimin e lutjes është ngrënia e ushqimit të ndaluar. 

*4-Bindja dhe prania e zemrës*

Nuk të takon ty që je rob i përulur para All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , që ti drejtohesh All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me fjali që si kupton ose lutje të rastësishme, të cilat i përsërit pa i kuptuar, ngase qëllimi i lutjes është prania e zemrës dhe përmbledhja e mendjes. Andaj zemra yte duhet ti kuptojë lutjet tuaja, të jetë e pranishme në çastet e lutjes, se kjo shkakton bindje, vendosuri në kërkim, çelës për të shtuar dhe për të insistuar në lutjen, gjëra që i dëshiron All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala].

Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:* Lutjuni All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] duke qenë të bindur se do Tju përgjigjet dhe dijeni se All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] nuk i përgjigjet lutjes që buron nga zemra e të pakujdesshmit dhe e të papërqendruarit.*  Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


*5- Të urdhërojë për të mirë dhe të ndalojë nga të këqijat:*

Hudhejfeja radijall-llahu anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *Pasha Atë në dorë të të Cilit është jeta ime, ose do të urdhëroni për të mirë dhe do të largoni prej të këqijave, ose së shpejti do Tju dërgojë dënim prej Tij, e pastaj do Ti luteni mirëpo nuk do T'ju përgjigjet.*  Transmeton Tirmidhiu, hadithi është hasen.

----------


## altin55

Kohët e pranimit të lutjeve

Njerëzit zakonisht kanë dëshirë ti dinë kohët dhe gjendjet kur pranohen lutjet, që ti shfrytëzojnë këto kohë për tiu drejtuar All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me lutje. Meqë ekzistojnë disa hadithe ku tregohen kohët dhe gjendjet kur pranohen lutjet, shprehëm dëshirën që t'i paraqesim këto kohëra dhe gjendje, për ti mësuar dhe për ti shfrytëzuar.

*1-Bërja e lutjeve në pjesën e fundit të natës:*

Në këtë kohë kur mbisundon heshtja e njerëzit janë në gjumë të thellë përpos atij që i ka drejtuar sytë drejt qiellit, mendon për krijimin e qiejve dhe tokës, në zemrën e Tij rritet Krijuesi, paraqitet nevoja për mëshirën e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , në këto çaste kur e kaplojnë këto ndjenja, i drejton duart lart duke iu lutur All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] që ta shpëtojë me mëshirën e Tij dhe përfshijë falja e Tij.
All-llahu i Lartësuar i ka lavdëruar ata që kërkojnë falje në fund të natës, para mëngjesit duke thënë:
*Ata qenë të cilët pak flinin natën dhe në syfyr (nga mbarimi i natës) kërkonin falje për mëkatet. (Edh-Dharijat: 16-17).*

Këta janë të zgjuar në thellësitë e natës e të tjerët përreth tyre janë zhytur në gjumë të thellë. Ata i drejtohen All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me kërkim të faljes dhe mëshirës, pak flejnë gjatë natës, ngrihen nga shtrati i tyre për tiu drejtuar All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] kur Ai zbret në pjesën e tretë të natës për t'ua hapë lutësve dyert e përgjigjes, kërkuesve thesarët e qiejve dhe të tokës, atyre që kërkojnë falje, gjerësitë e mëshirës së Tij dhe atyre që kërkojnë pendim, dyert e teubes gjerë e gjatë.
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu  anhu, i cili thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka  thënë:* Zoti ynë zbret çdo natë në qiellin e natës, kur mbetet pjesa e tretë e fundit të natës dhe thotë: "Kush më lutet që ti përgjigjem, kush kërkon prej Meje që ti jap dhe kush kërkon falje që Tia fal.*  Mutefekun alejhi.

Transmeton Amr ibn Absete radijall-llahu  anhu, i cili thotë se: "E kam dëgjuar Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] duke thënë: *Robi është më afër Zotit të tij në pjesën e fundit të natës, e nëse mundesh të jesh prej atyre që e përmendin All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] në këtë kohë, atëherë bëhu.* Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.
E gjithë nata është koha kur pranohen lutjet, për atë është e pëlqyeshme që njeriu të lutet gjatë tërë natës, me shpresë se do ta qëllojë orën kur të pranohen lutjet.
Xhabiri radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: E kam dëgjuar Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] duke thënë: *Gjatë natës është një orë që nëse e qëllon njeriu musliman duke kërkuar prej All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] të mirat e dunjasë dhe të ahiretit, All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ia jep ato, e kjo vlen çdo natë.*  Transmeton Muslimi.

Mirëpo, drejtimi i lutjes në fund të natës është më i mirë.
Transmetohet nga Ebu Umamete radijall-llahu  anhu, i cili thotë: *I thanë Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem]: Cila dua dëgjohet (pranohet)? Tha: Në fund të natës dhe pas namazeve farz.*  Transmeton Tirmidhiu, hadithi është hasen,.

Ebu Bekr Tartushi thotë: *Po e përfundojmë këtë kaptinë duke thënë se nuk është fekih ai që ka nevojë për All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala], e flen në fund të natës. *  -

*2- Dita e Xhumasë:*

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e madhëronte, nderonte dhe e veçonte me adhurime të ndryshme Ditën e Xhumasë.

Prej veçorive të kësaj dite është fakti se në këtë ditë gjendet një orë kur pranohen lutjet.
Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu  anhu, i cili thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e përmendi Ditën e Xhumasë dhe tha: *Në këtë ditë gjendet një orë, nëse e takon një rob musliman duke u falur dhe kërkon prej All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] diç, All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ia jep ate.*  Mutefekun alejhi.

Kjo orë është pas namazit të ikindisë derisa të falet akshami, duke u bazuar në hadithin që e transmeton Xhabiri radijall-llahu  anhu, i cili thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: *Dita e Xhumasë ka dymbëdhjetë orë (midis të cilave) është një orë, në të cilën nuk ka musliman që kërkon diç prej All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] e që Ai nuk ia jep. Kërkoni në orën e fundit pas ikindisë.*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.


3*- Duaja ndërmjet ezanit dhe ikametit:*

Është e pëlqyeshme që njeriu të bëjë dua pas ezanit, ngase transmetohet 
nga Enesi radijall-llahu  anhu, i cili thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:* Nuk refuzohet duaja (që bëhet) ndërmjet ezanit dhe ikametit.*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.


Abdull-llah ibn Amr ibn Asi radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë se një njeri tha: O I Dërguar i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], na e kaluan muedhinët. Iu përgjigj Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] duke thënë: Thuaj siç thonë ata, e kur ta bëshë këtë kërko të të jepet. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.


*4- Kur ta lexosh suren "Fatiha" ta kesh parasysh domethënien e ajeteve të kësaj sureje:*


Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: E kam dëgjuar Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] duke thënë:

* All-llahu  i Lartësuar ka thënë: E kam ndarë namazin midis Meje dhe robit Tim në dy gjysma, dhe ai do ta fitojë atë që e ka kërkuar. Kur thotë robi: El-hamdulil-lahi rabbil-alemin; All-llahu  i Lartësuar thotë: Robi Im më falënderoi. Kur thotë robi: Er-Rahmanir-Rahim; All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: Robi Im më lavdëroi. Kur thotë robi: Maliki jeumid-Din; All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: Robi Im më lartësoi. Kur robi thotë: Ijjake nabudu ve ijjake nestein; All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: Kjo është midis Meje dhe robit Tim, e robit Tim i takon çka të kërkojë. Kur robi thotë: Ihdinas-Siratal-Mustekim Siratal-ledhine enamte alejhim gajril-magdubi alejhim veled-dalin; All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: Këto i takojnë robit Tim, e robit Tim i takon çka të kërkojë.* Transmeton Muslimi.

*5-Të thuhet Amini pas leximit të sures "Fatiha":*

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: *Kur imami lexon: Gajril-magdubi alejhim veled-dalin, dhe thotë amin, thuani edhe ju amin, sepse amini i të cilit është në pajtim me aminin e melaqeve, atij i falen mëkatet e bëra më parë.*  Mutefekun alejhi.


*6- Duaja në sexhde:*

Meqë sexhdeja është pozitë kur robi është më afër All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], është pozitë më e ndershme dhe gjendje më e plotë e adhurimit, siç thotë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]: 

*Bëj sexhde dhe afrohu. (El-Alk: 19)*

Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:* Robi është më afër Zotit të tij atëherë kur është në sexhde. Lutjuni sa më tepër (në këtë pozitë).* Transmeton Muslimi.

Ibn Abbasi radijall-llahu anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: *... sa i përket sexhdes, mundohuni që sa më tepër të bëni dua, me shpresë se ajo do të pranohet.*  Transmeton Muslimi. 

*7- Pas dërgimit të salavateve në teshehudin e fundit:*
Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] kur dëgjoi një njeri duke u falur, ku e lartësoi dhe falënderoi All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] e pastaj dërgoi salavete mbi Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem], tha:* Lutju, pranohet lutja yte dhe kërko të të jepet.* Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.


*8- Pas namazeve farz:*

Transmetohet nga Ebu Umamete radijall-llahu  anhu, i cili thotë: I* thanë Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem]: Cila dua dëgjohet (prano-het)? Tha: Në fund të natës dhe pas namazeve farz.*  Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


*9- Kur të takohen dy ushtritë dhe kur të bie shi:*

Sehl ibn Sadi radijall-llahu anhu, thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: *Dy (lutje) nuk refuzohen: lutja pas ezanit dhe lutja në vështirësi, kur të përleshen një grup me tjetrin (në betejë).*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem], ka thënë: *"Kërkoni pranimin e lutjes kur të takohen dy ushtritë, gjatë ikametit për namaz dhe kur bie shi.*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Imam Shafiu në librin e tij El-Ummu.

*10- Lutja në Ditën e Arafatit:*


Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: *Duaja më e mirë është duaja e Ditës së Arafatit, kurse fjala më e mirë është ajo që e kam thënë unë dhe pejgamberët para meje: (La ilahe il-lAll-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] vahdehu la sherike lehu, lehul-mulku ve lehul-hamdu ve huve ala kul-li shejin kadir).*  Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


*11- Duaja kur të dëgjosh këndimin e gjelit:*

Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:* Kur të dëgjoni këndimin e gjelit, kërkoni prej dhuntive të All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] ngase ai ka parë melaqe, e kur të dëgjoni pëllitjen e gomarit kërkoni strehim te All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] prej djallit, ngase ai ka parë djallin.*  Mutefekun alejhi.

Kadi Ijadi thotë: Shpresohet pranimi i lutjes në këtë kohë ngase mund të ndodhë që melaqet të bëjnë amin në duanë e tij, kërkimin e faljes për të dhe dëshmia se është i sinqertë në lutjen e tij. 

*12- Duaja kur t'ia mbyllish sytë të vdekurit:*

Ummu Selemeja radijall-llahu  anha, thotë: *Hyri Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] te Ebu Selemeja, të cilit i kishin mbetur sytë e hapura, ia mbylli sytë dhe tha: "Kur të dalë shpirti, atë e përcjell shikimi, e i ngrenë zërat familja e tij, ndaj ju tha: Mos u lutni ndaj vetes përveç se me fjalë të mira, ngase melaqet u bëjnë amin lutjeve tuaja. Pastaj tha: O Zot, falja Ebu Selemes, ngreja gradat e tij në të udhëzuarit, zëvendësoje me pasardhësit e tij në të ardhmen, na e fal neve dhe atij o Zot i gjithësisë, zgjeroja varrin dhe ndriçoja.*  Transmeton Muslimi.

*13- Duaja Natën e Kadrit:*

Është e pëlqyeshme të bëhet shumë dua në këtë natë, ngase është natë e bekuar në të cilën hapen dyert e qiellit për ata që luten dhe kërkojnë. Kjo që e thamë na e komenton kujdesin e Aishes radijall-llahu  anha, për këtë ditë se çtë thotë nëse e takon këtë natë, kur tha: O I Dërguar i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], nëse e di se në cilën natë është Nata e Kadrit, çtë them në te? Tha:* Thuaj: O Zot, Ti je Falës, e do faljen, më fal mua.*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.

*14- Duaja e agjëruesit kur të ulet të bëjë iftar:*


Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:* All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] për çdo ditë dhe çdo natë të muajit të Ramazanit liron njerëz nga zjarri dhe çdo musliman posedon lutje që i pranohen nëse lutet.*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Imam Ahmedi.


*15- Kur pihet uji i zem-zemit:*

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: *Uji i zem-zemit vlen për çka ta pishë.*  Hadithi është sahih.  

Gjendjet ku pranohen lutjet

Meqë përmendëm kohët kur pranohen lutjet, në këtë kapitull do t'i përmendim gjendjet ku pranohen lutjet.

*1-Duaja e atij që i është bërë padrejtësi (zullum):*

Duaja e atij që i është bërë padrejtësi, pa marrë parasysh se çfarë padrejtësie është në pyetje, ngase në këtë rast ky kërkon prej All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] të drejtën e vet, e All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] çdokujt ia jep të drejtën e vet.

Ekzistojnë numër i madh të haditheve që tregojnë se njeriu duhet të ruhet prej lutjes së atij që i është bërë padrejtësi, mirëpo ne po përmendim vetëm disa prej tyre:

Ibni Abbasi radijall-llahu  anhuma, tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem], e porositi Muadhin kur e dërgoi në Jemen, ku pos tjerash i tha: *...Frikoju lutjes së atij që i është bërë padrejtësi, se ndërmjet saj dhe All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] ska perde.*  Mutefekun alejhi.

Për këtë edhe ngrihet shpejt te All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala], bile më shpejtë se hapja dhe mbyllja e syve.
Ibn Omeri radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:* Frikoju lutjes së atij që i është bërë padrejtësi ngase ajo ngrihet në qiell sikur të jetë xixë*. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Hakimi.


Kur të arrijë kjo lutje te All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala], All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] betohet se do ta ndihmojë këtë, edhe pse mund të vonohet pak kohë.
Huzejme ibn Thabiti radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *Frikojuni lutjes së atij që i është bërë padrejtësi, se ajo ngjitet në re, kurse All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] thotë: Pasha Madhërinë dhe Shkëlqesinë Time, do të ndihmoj edhe pse vonohet pak kohë.*  Hadithi është hasen. - 


*2, 3- Duaja e udhëtarit dhe prindit:*


Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *Tri duaja janë të pranuara dhe nuk ka dyshim në to: Duaja e atij që i është bërë padrejtësi, duaja e udhëtarit dhe duaja e prindit për fëmijën e vet.* Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Ebu Davudi dhe Tirmidhiu.


Ibn Rexhebi rahimehull-llahu thotë: _Udhëtimi vetvetiu shkakton pranimin e duasë, siç përmendet në hadithin  e Ebu Hurejres (pastaj e përmendi këtë hadith). Për këtë, çdoherë që zgjatet udhëtimi, pranimi i duasë është më afër, ngase udhëtimi është veprim kur zakonisht  dërrmohet njeriu nga gjatësia e udhëtimit, largimi prej vatanit, lodhja, kurse dërmimi i vetes është prej shkaqeve më të mëdha të pranimit të duasë. _  

*4, 5, 6- Duaja e Haxhilerit, atij që kryen Umren dhe e luftëtarit:*

Këta janë mysafirët e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], për këtë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]  edhe i nderon, ua jep atë që e kërkojnë, i realizon nevojat e tyre dhe u përgjigjet lutjeve të tyre.
Ibni Omeri radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *Luftëtari në rrugë të All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , haxhileri dhe ai që kryen Umren, janë mysafirë të All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , i ka thirrur e ata i janë përgjigjur thirrjes së Tij dhe kërkojnë prej Tij, e Ai u jep*. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Ibn Maxheja.
*

7- Duaja e vëllait për vëllanë në mungesë të tij:*

Ebu Derda radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: I Dërguari i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] ka thënë:* Duaja e muslimanit për vëllain e tij në mungesë të tij (pas shpine) është e pranuar, në kokën e tij ka një melaqe që ka për detyrë që çdo herë lutet për vëllain e tij me të mira, të thotë Amin, edhe për ty ngjashëm.*  Transmeton Muslimi.

Ebu Bekr Tartushi rahimehull-llah, thotë: *Nga ky hadith nxjerrim një dobi të madhe që është shpresa se pranohet lutja e melaqes për ty, kur lutet për ty, meqë ti nuk je i pranishëm kur ai lutet për ty, ashtu sikurse iu përgjigj lutjes tënde për vëllain që nuk ishte i pranishëm.*  -

*8- Duaja e atij që është në vështirësi:*

Nuk ka dua që është më afër pranimit se duaja që bëhet nga ana e njeriut që është në vështirësi të madhe. Ai doemos duhet të lutet, siç është rasti i atij që është duke u fundosur. Nëse ky i drejtohet All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me bindje të thellë dhe kërkon ndihmë prej Tij, All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] i përgjigjet, siç thotë:

*A është Ai që i përgjigjet nevojtarit (që është në vështirësi) kur ai e thërret. (En-Neml: 62)*

Ky është mësim të cilin ia jep All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] nevojtarit, që mos të harojë të drejtohet nga qielli kur është në vështirësi, ngase në këtë kohë pranohet lutja e tij.

Argument për këtë që themi nga hadithet e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] është rasti i atyre tre njerëzve që kishin hyrë në shpellë, hyrjen e së cilës e kish mbyllur shkëmb i madh. Në këtë vështirësi të madhe secili prej tyre iu drejtua All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me lutje që t'i shpëtojë nga kjo vështirësi duke përmendur veprat e mira që i kanë bërë gjatë jetës së tyre. Rezultat i kësaj ishte lëvizja e shkëmbit dhe shpëtimi i që të treve nga kjo shpellë. 

Gjithashtu mëshira e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] të Lartësuar ndaj atyre që janë në vështirësi tregohet edhe në këtë hadith: Aisheja radijall-llahu  anha, thotë:_ Një fis prej arabëve kishin një robëreshë të zezë, të cilën e liruan dhe e mirrnin me vete kudo që shkonin. Një ditë doli me ta një vajzë e tyre e cila në qafë kishte vënë një qafore me margaritarë. Mirëpo qaforja i ra nga qafa, e kaloi një shpend grabitqar i cili mendoi se është copë mishi dhe e mori me vete. E kërkuan këtë qafore shume, mirëpo nuk e gjetën, kështu që e akuzuan robëreshën. E kontrolluan çdo pjesë të trupit tim, madje i kontrolluan edhe pjesët e turpshem të trupit. Mirëpo nuk e gjetën. Kështu duke ndenjur me ta, kaloi shpendi grabitar dhe e gjuajti këtë qafore e cila ra mes tyre. Robërehsa u ngrit dhe u tha: Ja ku është qaforja për të cilën më akuzuat, pra unë jam megjithatë e pastër. Pastaj ajo erdhi te Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe e pranoi Islamin. Aisheja thotë: Kjo grua kishte një shtëpizë të vogël pranë xhamisë, e shpesh vinte te unë dhe diskutonte me mua. Në çdo tubim që e kishim ajo recitonte këtë strofë: Prej çudirave të Zotit tonë, dita e qafores është ajo që bëri që prej vendit të kufrit të shpëtoj. Unë e pyeta: Pse çdoherë që vjen te unë e përmend këtë strofë? Ajo atëherë ma tregoi këtë tregim._  Transmeton Buhariu.

*9- Duaja e sinqertë:*

Vëlla i dashur na mëshiroftë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala]- dije se lutja e sinqertë është e pranuar, ngase sinqeriteti është litar i shpëtimit dhe energji e jetës së dëvotshme, cilësi e njeriut që i garanton shpëtim prej kurtheve të djallit, siç tregon All-llahu i Lartësuar: 

*Ai (Iblisi) tha: Pasha madhërinë Tënde, do t'i shmang nga rruga yte e drejtë që të gjithë, përveç atyre që janë të sinqertë nga robërit Tu. (Sad: 82-83)*

Sinqeriteti është pastrim prej të metave dhe veseve të këqija.

Ebu Muhammed ibn Ebu Zejdi, thotë: Abdull-llah ibn Hubejbi ka qenë njëri nga dijetarët e Andalusit dhe ka qenë njeri që i janë pranuar duatë. Një ditë gjatë udhëtimit nëpër det, filluan të fryejnë erëra të fuqishme, e valët e detit përpak të përmbysin anijen. U ngrit ky, mori abdest, pastaj i ngriti duart drejt qiellit dhe tha: _O Zot, çështë ky dënim që na e ke lëshuar. O Zot, nëse e di se ky udhëtim imi është i sinqertë për Fytyrën Tënde dhe për ngjalljen e sunneteve të Pejgamberit Tënd, largoje prej nesh këtë vështirësi dhe na trego mëshirën Tënde, ashtu si na e tregove dënimin Tënd._ Në këtë rast All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] i largoi ato erëra dhe ato valë.  

*10, 11- Duaja e kryetarit të drejtë dhe e atij që e përmend shumë All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala]:*

Ebu Hurejreja radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: Pejgamberi sal-lAll-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] alejhi ve sel-lem thotë: *Tre vetave nuk ju kthehen lutjet: Atij që e përmend All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] shumë, atij që i është bërë zullum dhe lutja e kryetarit të drejtë*. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Bejhekiu.

*
12- Duaja e atij që zgjohet nga gjumi natën pasi që ka ra të flejë i pastër (me abdest):*

Ubadeh ibn Samiti radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *Kujt i del gjumi gjatë natës dhe thotë: (La ilahe il-lAll-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] vahdehu la sherike lehu, lehul-Mulku ve lehul-Hamdu, ve huve ala kul-li shejin kadir. El-Hamdulil-lah, ve subhanall-llah, ve la ilahe il-lAll-llahu [subhanehu ve teala], vAll-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] Ekber, ve la havle ve la kuvvete il-la bil-lah), e pastaj thotë: O Zot të falem, ose lutet diç, kjo i pranohet, dhe nëse falet, namazi i tij është i pranuar.*  Transmeton Buhariu

----------


## altin55

Rregullat e lutjes


*1- Marrja e abdestit*,  ngase Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] kur është kërkuar të lutet për ndonjë ashab, ka marrë abdest e pastaj është lutur. Mutefekun alejhi. 

*2- Drejtohesh nga Kibleja:*
Abdull-llah ibn Mesudi radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: *U drejtua nga Kibleja Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe bëri lutje kundër disa njerëzve prej kurejshitëve....*  Mutefekun alejhi. Kurse Imam Buhariu në librin e tij ka emërtuar një kaptinë të tërë: Kaptina: Bërja e lutjes drejtuar Kibles.

*3- Ngritja e duarve:*

Selman Farisiu thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *Zoti juaj është i Turpshëm, Fisnik, turpërohet prej robit të Vet që kur ti ngritë duart, t'ia kthejë të zbrazëta*. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.
Ebu Musa El-Eshariu radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: *U lut Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe i ngriti duart saqë pashë bardhësinë e nënsqetullave të tij.*  Transmeton Buhariu.

Sa i përket formës së ngritjes së duarve ajo është si vijon:
a- Ibni Abbasi radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:* Kur të kërkosh ngriti duart deri në supe ose afër tyre; kur të kërkosh falje trego vetëm me një gisht, kurse kur të lutesh sinqerisht zgjati që të dy duart.*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.

b- Malik ibn Jesari radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *Kur të kërkoni prej All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , kërkoni me pëllëmbë të duarve e mos kërkoni me shpinën e tyre.*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi. 

*4- Lavdërimi i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] në fillim ashtu siç e meriton:*

Fudale ibn Ubejdi radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë:* E dëgjoi Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] një njeri duke u lutur në namaz pa e lartësuar All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] dhe pa dërguar salavate mbi Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem], e tha: "U ngut ky njeri". E thirri dhe i tha këtij dhe të tjerëve: Kur të falet ndokush prej jush, le të fillojë duke e lartësuar Zotin e tij, le të dërgojë salavate mbi Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem], e pastaj le të lutet me çka të dojë.*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.

*5- Dërgimi i salavatit mbi Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]:*

Fudale ibn Ubejdi radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: *E dëgjoi Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] një njeri duke u lutur në namaz pa e lartësuar All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] dhe pa dërguar salavate mbi Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem], e tha: "U ngut ky njeri". E thirri dhe i tha këtij dhe të tjerëve: Kur të falet ndokush prej jush, le të fillojë duke e lartësuar Zotin e tij, le të dërgojë salavate mbi Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem], e pastaj le të lutet me çka të dojë.* Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.


Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: *Çdo lutje është e penguar përderisa nuk dërgohen salavate mbi mua".* Hadithi është hasen.  

Mirëpo kjo nuk është kusht thelbësor, ngase shumëherë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka bërë dua, e nuk ka dërguar salavate mbi veten e tij. Por kjo është një gjë e pëlqyeshme ngase Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *Kush më dërgon një salavat, All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] dërgon mbi të dhjetë salavate.*  Transmeton Muslimi.

Imam Neveviu rahimehull-llah, thotë: Të gjithë dijetarët janë të mendimit se është e pëlqyeshme të fillohet lutja me lavd-falënderimin ndaj All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] dhe dërgimin e salavatit mbi Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem]. E njëjta gjë vlenë edhe kur ta përfundojmë lutjen. 

*6- Të bëhet lutja për vetveten e pastaj për të tjerët:*

All-llahu  i Lartësuar kur na tregon për robërit e mirë të Tij të cilët i janë 
lutur, shohim se ata lutjet i kanë filluar duke u lutur për vetveten, siç qëndron në këto ajete: 

*Edhe ata që kanë ardhur pas tyre e thonë: Zoti ynë, falna neve dhe vëllezërit tanë që para nesh u pajisën me besim... (El-Hashr: 10)

(Musai) tha: Zoti im, më fal mua dhe fale vëllain tim dhe na dhuro mëshirën Tënde, se Ti je Mëshiruesi i mëshiruesve. (El-Araf: 151)

Zoti ynë! Më fal mua dhe prindërit e mi, fali edhe të gjithë besimtarët ditën kur jepet llogaria. (Ibrahim: 41)*

Kështu veprojnë besimtarët, kërkojnë të mira për vëllezërit e tyre, ashtu siç kërkojnë për vetveten, mirëpo prapëseprap këto dua i fillojnë pikësëpari nga vetvetja.

All-llahu  i Lartësuar thotë:
*...kërko falje për mëkatin tënd, e pastaj për të besimtarëve dhe besimtareve. (Muhammed: 19)*

Praktikimi i këtij urdhri shihet në këtë hadith që e transmeton Ibn Abbasi radijall-llahu  anhu, i cili thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] kur lutej për ndokend, fillonte duke u lutur për vetveten. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.

*7- Të përsëritet lutja nga tre herë:*

Abdull-llah ibn Mesudi radijall-llahu anhu, thotë: *Kur lutej Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] lutej nga tre herë dhe kur kërkonte, kërkonte tre herë.*  Mutefekun alejhi.
Dobia e kësaj del në shesh kur të kuptojmë se përsëritja jonë e duave nga tre herë tregon dëshirën dhe insistimin tonë të madh për të arritur atë që e kërkojmë me këto dua.
*
8-Të lutet All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] në çdo rast:*

Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:* Kush dëshiron që ti përgjigjet All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] në vështirësi dhe brenga, le t'i shtojë lutjet e tij në bollëk.* Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.

*9- Ti drejtohen lutjet All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me zë të ulur:*

All-llahu  i Lartësuar thotë: 
*Lutni Zotin tuaj të përulur e në heshtje, sepse Ai nuk i do ata që e teprojnë. (El-Araf: 55)

(Ky është) Përkujtimi i mëshirës së Zotit tënd ndaj robit të vet Zekeriait, kur ai iu lut Zotit të vet me një zë të ulët. (Merjem: 2-3)*

Iu përgjigj All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] lutjes së tij duke adhuruar Jahjaun alejhis-selam. 
Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:* Ngadalësoni vetveten, se ju nuk i luteni të shurdhërit e as atij që nuk është i pranishëm, por i luteni Atij që dëgjon dhe sheh*. Mutefekun alejhi.
*

10- Lutja drejtuar All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me Emrat e Tij të mirë:*

All-llahu  i Lartësuar thotë:

*All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ka Emrat më të mirë, andaj Atë thirrne me ata... (El-Araf: 180)
 Thuaj: Thërritni: All-llah ose thërritni Er-Rahman, me cilindo emër që ta thërritni, emrat e Tij janë më të bukurit". (El-Isra: 110)*

E ka dëgjuar Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] një njeri duke u lutur në teshehud: *O Zot, unë të lutem Ty pasi që Ty të takon falënderimi, që ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, që je Një, pa ortak dhe Dhurues. O Krijues i qiejve dhe i tokës, O Pronar i Shkëlqesësisë dhe Nderit, O Ti që je i Gjallë dhe Përgjegjës, kërkoj prej Teje Xhennetin dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti nga Xhehennemi*, e u tha shokëve të tij: A e dini se me çka u lut? Thanë: All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] dhe I Dërguari i Tij e dinë. Tha: *Pasha Atë në dorë Të të Cilit është jeta ime, është lutur me Emrin më të madh të All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , që kush i lutët me te All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , i përgjigjet dhe kush kërkon prej Tij me këtë emër, i jep.*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.


*11-Qarja gjatë lutjes:*

Amr ibn Asi radijall-llahu  anhu, tregon se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] lexoi fjalët e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] ku flitet për Ibrahimin alejhis-selam: 
*Zoti im! Ata vërtet shmangin (nga rruga e drejtë) shumë njerëz. E kush më respekton mua, ai është i imi, e kush më kundërshton mua, atëherë Ti je që fal dhe mëshiron.*  (Ibrahim: 36); thënien e Isaut:* Nëse i dënon ata, në të vërtetë ata janë robër T'u, e nëse ua falë atyre, Ti je i Gjithëfuqishmi, i Urti, (El-Maide: 118)* e i ngriti duart dhe tha: *O Zot, ummeti im, ummeti im dhe qau.* All-llahu  i Lartësuar tha: Xhibril, shko te Muhammedi dhe pyete pse qanë, edhe pse Zoti yt e di më mirë? Erdhi Xhibrili te Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem], e i tregoi Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem], edhe pse All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] e di më mirë. Atëherë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] tha: *O Xhibril, shko te Muhammedi dhe thuaj: Ne do të të kënaqim në ummetin tënd dhe nuk të brengosim.*  Transmeton Muslimi.

*12-Të kesh mendim të mirë për All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala]:*

Robi duhet të ketë mendim të mirë ndaj All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] dhe duhet të jetë i bindur se All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] do ti përgjigjet lutjes së tij, qoftë së shpejti ose më vonë, ngase All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] i ka premtuar robit të Tij se do ti përgjigjet lutjes, duke thënë: 
*Tha Zoti juaj, lutmuni që Tju përgjigjem. (Gafir: 60)*

Për këtë robi duhet ta forcojë shpresën në Zotin e tij dhe mos të dëshpërohet nga mëshira e Tij, edhe nëse vonohet përgjigjja.
Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:* Lutjuni All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] duke qenë të bindur se Ju përgjigjet.*  Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Tirmidhiu.
Nëse ke mendim të mirë për All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] dhe je i bindur se All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] nuk ta humbë shpresën, ashtu do të mendojë edhe All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] për ty, ngase shpërblimi i të mirës është e mira, e nëse dyshon dhe je në dilemë, atëherë edhe shpërblimi yt është i njëjtë. 

*13- Pranimi i mëkateve:*



Prej rregullave të duasë është që kur të përkulesh para All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me lutje që t'i largojë prej teje brengat, vështirësitë dhe hallet, që t'i pranosh mëkatet dhe gabimet e tuaja dhe ti qajshë mëkatet që i ke bërë. Në këtë i kemi shembull prindërit tanë, Ademin dhe Havën, të cilët e pranuan mëkatin e tyre para se të kërkojnë falje:
*Ata të dy thanë: Zoti ynë, ne i bëmë padrejtësi vetvetes, e në qoftë se nuk na mbulon (mëkatin) dhe nuk na mëshiron, ne me siguri jemi prej të shkatërruarve! (El-Araf: 23)*

Aliu radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] habitet prej robit kur thotë: Ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, unë i kam bërë padrejtësi vetes sime, m'i fal mëkatet ngase ska askush që m'i fal ato përveç Teje, e thotë: Kuptoi robi im se ka Zot që fal dhe dënon. Hadithi është sahih. 

*14- Kërko prej All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] shumë:*

O rob i All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , kur të kërkosh diç prej All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], kërko shumë, ngase asgjë nuk e rëndon All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala]. Nëse mendon se ke kërkuar shumë, dije se All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ka edhe më tepër.


Ebu Seid El-Hudriu radijall-llahu  anhu, thotë se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: *Çdo musliman që i lutet All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] , e nuk lutet për mëkat ose ndërprerje të marrëdhënieve me farefisin, All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ia jep njërën prej tri gjërave: i përgjigjet lutjes së tij, ia rezervon për në Ahiret ose e mbron nga një e keqe. Thanë: Atëherë ta shtojmë lutjen. Tha (Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ): All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] edhe më shumë jep.*  Transmeton Ahmedi, hadithi është sahih.

Shembulli i njeriut i cili i lutet All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] për gjëra të vogla ose kërkon prej All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] pak, është sikur shembulli i njeriut i cili ka trokitur në dyert e një njeriu dhe i ka thënë: Kam ardhur për një çështje të vogël. Ai prej të cilit u kërkua kjo gjë e vogël u hidhërua e i tha: Shko e kërko njeri të vogël për këtë çeshtje të vogël. 

*15- Lutju All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me lutje përmbledhëse:*

Është e pëlqyeshme që njeriu ti drejtohet All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] me lutje të cilat kanë pak fjalë, mirëpo kuptim të madh. Të tilla kanë qenë lutjet e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejjhi ve sel-lem]. Buronin fjalët nga gjuha e tij sikur që buron uji prej burimit, sikur i ka zgjedhur dhe i ka radhitur me një lehtësi kulmese me qëllim që ai i cili i dëgjon ti kuptojë dhe t'i mësojë përmendësh me një dëgjim.
Aisheja radijall-llahu  anha, thotë:

*Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i adhuronte duatë përmbledhëse, e i linte të tjerat.*  Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.
Me qëllim të realizimit të gjithë kësaj që e përmendëm në këtë pikë,kam bërë përpjekje që ti përmbledh duatë e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] që duhet ti përdorim në jetën tonë të përditshme.

*16- Shfrytëzimi i kohëve dhe gjendjeve kur shpresojmë se mund të na pranohen lutjet, të cilat i kemi përmendur në kaptinat e mëparshme.*

----------


## altin55

Lutjet Kuranore dhe Pejgamberike
*1- Lutjet nga Kurani:*



Zoti ynë, ne i kemi bërë padrejtësi vetes sonë, nëse Ti nuk na fal dhe nuk na mëshiron, atëherë do të jemi prej të humburve. (El-Araf: 23) 



"O Zot, unë kërkoj strehim te Ti që të kërkoj prej Teje atë për çka nuk kam njohuri, e në qoftë se nuk më fal mua dhe nuk më mëshiron, do të jem prej të humburve. (Hud: 47)



O Zot, më fal mua, prindërit e mi, çdo besimtar që hyn në shtëpinë time dhe çdo besimtar dhe besimtare. (Nuh: 28)



Zoti ynë, pranoi prej neve (veprat tona), se me të vërtetë Ti je Dëgjues, i Ditur. (El-Bekare: 127)



dhe na i prano pendimet tona, se Ti me të vërtetë je Pranues i pendimeve dhe i Mëshirshëm. (El-Bekare: 128)



O Zot më bën falës të namazit dhe prej pasardhësve të mi bën të tillë, dhe, o Zot, pranoje lutjen. (Ibrahim: 40)

Zoti ynë, më fal mua, prindërit e mi dhe të gjithë besimtarët Ditën e llogarisë. (Ibrahim: 41)


Zoti im, më dhuro (dituri për) pushtet dhe më bashko me të mirët, më le përkujtim të mirë ndër ata që vijnë pas, më bën prej trashëguesve të Xhennetit të begatshëm. (Esh-Shuara: 83-85)

Zoti ynë, mos na bëjë sprovë për ata që mohojnë dhe na fal neve, Ti je Ngadhënjyesi, I Urti. (El-Mumtehine: 5)


O Zot, më mundëso që Të të falënderoj për të mirat Tuaja që na i dhurove mua dhe prindërve të mi dhe që të bëj vepra të mira që Ti i pëlqen, e me mëshirën Tënde më fut në mesin e robërve Tuaj të mirë". (En-Neml: 19)


O Zot, më fal nga ana Yte pasardhës të mirë, vërtet, Ti je Dëgjues i lutjes. (Ali Imran: 38)

O Zot, mos më le të vetmuar, se Ti je trashëguesi më i miri (pas çdokujt). (El-Enbija: 89)

Nuk ka hyjni pos Teje. Ti je i pastër, nuk ke të meta. Unë i bëra padrejtë vetes. (El-Enbija: 87) 

O Zot, ma zgjero gjoksin tim, ma lehtëso këtë punë timen, më zgjidh nyjen e gjuhës sime, që ta kuptojnë fjalën time. (Taha: 25-28)

O Zot, unë i kam bërë padrejtësi vetvetes, për këtë  më fal mua. (El-Kasas: 16)

O Zot, mos na bën sprovë për zullumqarët dhe na shpëto me mëshirën Tënde nga jobesimtarët. (Junus: 85-86)

Zoti ynë, na i fal mëkatet tona dhe lëshimet në punët tona, na i forco këmbët tona dhe ndihmona kundër popullit jobesimtar. (Ali Imran: 147)

Zoti ynë, na dhuro nga ana Jote mëshirë dhe na përgatit udhëzim të drejtë në të gjitha çështjet tona. (El-kehf: 10)

O Zot, më shto (edhe më tepër) dituri. (Taha: 114)

O Zot, kërkoj strehim te Ti prej nxitjeve të djajve dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti që ata të mos më afrohen. (El-Muminun: 97-98)

O Zot, më fal dhe më mëshiro, se Ti je Mëshiruesi më i mirë. (El-Muminun: 118)

Zoti ynë, na jep në këtë botë të mira, e edhe në ahiret na jep të mira dhe na mbroj nga dënimi i zjarrit. (El-Bekare: 201)


Dëgjuam dhe respektuam, dhe prej Teje kërkojmë falje o Zoti ynë, ngase te Ti është përfundimi. (El-Bekare: 285)

Zoti ynë, mos na dëno nëse harrojmë ose gabojmë! Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko me barrë të rëndë siç i ngarkove ata që ishin para nesh! Zoti ynë, mos na ngarko me atë për të cilën ne nuk kemi fuqi! Na i shlyej mëkatet, na fal dhe na mëshiro. Ti je mbrojtësi ynë, na ndihmo kundër popullit jobesimtar. (El-Bekare: 286)


Zoti ynë, mos na i lako zemrat tona pasi na udhëzove, na dhuro nga ana Jote mëshirë, se vetëm Ti je Dhurues i madh. (Ali Imran: 8)


Zoti ynë, këtë nuk e krijove kot, i Lartësuar qofsh, ruana prej dënimit të zjarrit! Zoti ynë, atë që Ti e fut në zjarr, atë e ke poshtëruar; për zullumqarët nuk ka ndihmëtarë! Zoti ynë, ne dëgjuam një thirrës që ftonte për besim (e thoshte): Besoni Zotin tuaj! E ne besuam! Zoti ynë, na i fal mëkatet tona, na i shlyej gabimet tona dhe pas vdekjes na bashko me të mirët! Zoti ynë, jepna atë që nëpërmjet Të dërguarve T'u na e premtove dhe në Ditën e Kijametit mos na turpëro; vërtet, Ti je Ai që nuk e shkel premtimin. (Ali Imran: 191-194)
26- 

Zoti ynë, Ty të besuam; na i fal mëkatet tona dhe na mëshiro, ngase Ti je Mëshirues më i mir. (El-Mu'minun: 109)

Zoti ynë, largoje prej neve dënimin e Xhehennemit, se dënimi i tij është gjëja më e rëndë. Ai, vërtet, është vendqëndrim dhe vendbanim i keq. (El-Furkan: 65-66)


Zoti ynë, na bëjë që të jemi të gëzuar me gratë dhe pasardhësit tanë, e neve na bën shembull për të devotshmit. (El-Furkan: 74)

O Zot, më mundëso që Të të falënderoj për të mirën Tënde që ma dhurove mua dhe prindërve të mi, që të bëj vepra të mira që i pëlqen Ti dhe mi bën të mirë pasardhësit e mi. Unë pendohem te Ti dhe unë jam prej muslimanëve. (El-Ahkaf: 15)



"Zoti ynë, na fal neve dhe vëllezërit tanë që na kanë kaluar me besim, e mos shkakto në zemrat tona farë urrejtjeje ndaj atyre që kanë besuar. Zoti ynë, Ti je i Butë, Mëshirues". (El-Hashr: 10)

Zoti ynë, na plotëso dritën tonë dhe na fal se Ti për çdo gjë je I mundshëm. (Et-Tahrim: 8)

Zoti ynë, ne kemi besuar për këtë dhe na i fal mëkatet tona e na mbroj nga dënimi i zjarrit. (Ali Imran: 16)


Zoti ynë, ne Të kemi besuar, na regjistro me dëshmitarët". (El-Maide: 83)

O Zot, bëre këtë qytet të sigurt dhe na largo mua e fëmijët e mi nga adhurimi i idhujve. (Ibrahim: 35)


O Zot, më bën mua prej atyre që falin namazin, e edhe prej pasardhësve të mi dhe pranoje lutjen o Zot. Zoti ynë, më fal mua, prindërit e mi dhe besimtarët Ditën kur do të jepet llogaria. (Ibrahim: 40-41)

O Zot, unë jam i nevojshëm për çdo të mirë që ma zbret. (El-Kasas: 24)

O Zot, më ndihmo kundër popullit të prishur. (Ankebut: 30)

Zoti ynë, mos na bëjë me popullin zullumqar. (El-Araf: 47)


Më mjafton All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala], ska të adhuruar pos Tij, vetëm Atij i jam mbështetur; Ai është Zoti i Arshit të madh. (Et-Teube: 129)

O Zot, më shpëto prej popullit zullumqar. (El-Kasas: 21)

Shpresoj që Zoti im të më orientojë rrugës së drejtë. (El-Kasas: 22)

----------


## altin55

2- Lutje nga hadithet e vërteta:


 Zoti ynë, na jep në këtë botë të mira, po edhe në atë botë të mira, e na ruaj nga dënimi i zjarrit. Transmeton Buhariu.






------------  vijon

----------


## altin55

"Zoti ynë, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sprova dhe dënimi i zjarrit, nga sprova dhe dënimi i varrit, nga sherri i sprovës së pasurisë dhe sherri i sprovës së varfërisë. Zoti ynë, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sherri i sprovës së Dexhxhallit. Zoti ynë, laje zemrën time me ujë të borës dhe breshërit, pastroje zemrën time prej mëkateve ashtu sikur që ke pastruar rrobat e bardha prej ndytësirave dhe më largo prej mëkateve ashtu sikurse ke larguar Lindjen prej Perëndimit. Zoti ynë, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga përtacia, mëkati dhe borxhi. Transmeton Buhariu.


3- اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْجُبْنِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْبُخْلِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ أَنْ أُرَدَّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدُّنْيَا وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ  البخاري

Zoti ynë, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga frika, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga koprracia, kërkoj strehim te Ti që të kthehem në moshë të shtyrë dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sprovimet e kësaj bote dhe dënimit të varrit. Transmeton Buhariu.

4- اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْهَمِّ وَالْحَزَنِ وَالْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ وَضَلَعِ الدَّيْنِ وَغَلَبَةِ الرِّجَالِ البخاري

Zoti ynë, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga mërzia, dëshpërimi, pamundësia, përtacia, frika, koprracia, rëndimi i borxheve dhe mbisundimi i burrave. Transmeton Buhariu.

5- اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي ظُلْمًا كَثِيرًا وَلَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ فَاغْفِرْ لِي مَغْفِرَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَارْحَمْنِي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ  البخاري

Zoti ynë, unë i kam bërë padrejtësi të madhe vetes sime, askush si fal mëkatet përveç Teje, falëm me falje prej Teje dhe më mëshiro, ngase Ti je Falës, Mëshirues. Transmeton Buhariu.


6- اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَنِي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَأَنَا عَلَى عَهْدِكَ وَوَعْدِكَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ أَبُوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ عَلَيَّ وَأَبُوءُ لَكَ بِذَنْبِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا صَنَعْتُ البخاري

All-llahu im, Ti je Zoti im, ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Ti më ke krijuar e unë jem robi Yt; do të jam besnik ndaj marrveshjes dhe premtimit Tënd sa të mundem; jam mirënjohës ndaj dhuntive Tuaja ndaj meje dhe i pranoj gabimet e mia; Më fal se ska kush që i fal mëkatet përveç Teje dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti prej të keqes që e kam bërë. Transmeton Buhariu. 


7- اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدُ أَنْتَ نُورُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ أَنْتَ قَيِّمُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ وَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ أَنْتَ الْحَقُّ وَوَعْدُكَ حَقٌّ وَقَوْلُكَ حَقٌّ وَلِقَاؤُكَ حَقٌّ وَالْجَنَّةُ حَقٌّ وَالنَّارُ حَقٌّ وَالسَّاعَةُ حَقٌّ وَالنَّبِيُّونَ حَقٌّ وَمُحَمَّدٌ حَقٌّ اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ أَسْلَمْتُ وَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْتُ وَبِكَ خَاصَمْتُ وَإِلَيْكَ حَاكَمْتُ فَاغْفِرْ لِي مَا قَدَّمْتُ وَمَا أَخَّرْتُ وَمَا أَسْرَرْتُ وَمَا أَعْلَنْتُ أَنْتَ الْمُقَدِّمُ وَأَنْتَ الْمُؤَخِّرُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَوْ لَا إِلَهَ غَيْرُكَ  البخاري

All-llahu im, Ty të takon falënderimi, ngase Ti je drita e qiejve dhe tokës dhe çfare ka në to; Ty të takon falënderimi ngase Ti je mbikëqyrës i qiejve dhe tokës dhe çfare ka në to; Ty të takon falënderimi ngase Ti je e Vërteta; Premtimi Yt është i vërtetë, Thënia Jote është e vërtetë, takimi me Ty është i vërtetë, Xhenneti është i vërtetë, Xhehennemi është i vërtetë, Kijameti është i vërtetë, pejgamberët janë të vërtetë dhe Muhammedi është i vërtetë. All-llahu im, Ty të dorëzohem, vetëm në Ty mbështetem, Ty të besoj, Ty të pendohem, për Ty armiqësoj dhe Ti je gjykatësi im, mi fal mëkatet që i kam bërë dhe që do ti bëj, që i kam fshehur dhe që i kam bërë publikisht. Ti e përparon këdo dhe Ti e vonon këdo, nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Transmeton Buhariu.


8-  اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ فِي قَلْبِي نُورًا وَفِي بَصَرِي نُورًا وَفِي سَمْعِي نُورًا وَعَنْ يَمِينِي نُورًا وَعَنْ يَسَارِي نُورًا وَفَوْقِي نُورًا وَتَحْتِي نُورًا وَأَمَامِي نُورًا وَخَلْفِي نُورًا وَاجْعَلْ لِي نُورًا البخاري

All-llahu im, bëj në zemrën time dritë, në shikimin tim dritë, në dëgjimin tim dritë, në të djathtën time dritë, në të majtën time dritë, mbi mua dritë, ndër mua dritë, para meje dritë, pas meje dritë dhe më jep mua dritë. Transmeton Buhariu.


9-  اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَارْحَمْنِي وَاهْدِنِي وَارْزُقْنِي مسلم

All-llahu im, më fal, më mëshiro, më udhëzo dhe më furnizo. Transmeton Muslimi.


10- اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَرَبَّ الْأَرْضِ وَرَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ رَبَّنَا وَرَبَّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَالِقَ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى وَمُنْزِلَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ وَالْفُرْقَانِ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَنْتَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهِ اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الْأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْءٌ وَأَنْتَ الْآخِرُ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْءٌ وَأَنْتَ الظَّاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ شَيْءٌ وَأَنْتَ الْبَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْءٌ اقْضِ عَنَّا الدَّيْنَ وَأَغْنِنَا مِنَ الْفَقْرِ مسلم

All-llahu im që je Zot i qiejve dhe i tokës, Zot i Arshit të Madh, Zot i yni dhe i çdo sendi, Çarës i farës dhe i bërthamës, Zbritës i Tevratit, Inxhillit dhe i Furkanit, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sherri i çdo krijese që është në Dorën Tënde. All-llahu im, Ti je i Pari, para Teje ska asgjë, Ti je i Fundit, pas Teje ska asgjë, Ti je i Dukshmi, përmbi Teje ska asgjë, Ti je i Brendshmi, pa Ty smund të ekzistojë asgjë, laje për ne borxhin dhe na shpëto nga varfëria. Transmeton Muslimi.

----------


## altin55

11- اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ أَسْلَمْتُ وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ وَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْتُ وَبِكَ خَاصَمْتُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِعِزَّتِكَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَنْ تُضِلَّنِي أَنْتَ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ وَالْجِنُّ وَالْإِنْسُ يَمُوتُونَ  مسلم

All-llahu im, Ty të jam dorëzuar, Ty të kam besuar, vetëm në Ty jam mbështetur, Ty të pendohem, për Ty armiqësoj. All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim në Krenarinë Tënde, që ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, prej lakimit nga rruga e vërtetë. Ti je i Gjalli që nuk vdes, kurse njerëzit dhe xhinët vdesin. Transmeton Muslimi.


12- اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي خَطِيئَتِي وَجَهْلِي وَإِسْرَافِي فِي أَمْرِي وَمَا أَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ مِنِّي اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي جِدِّي وَهَزْلِي وَخَطَئِي وَعَمْدِي وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ عِنْدِي اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي مَا قَدَّمْتُ وَمَا أَخَّرْتُ وَمَا أَسْرَرْتُ وَمَا أَعْلَنْتُ وَمَا أَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ مِنِّي أَنْتَ الْمُقَدِّمُ وَأَنْتَ الْمُؤَخِّرُ وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ مسلم

All-llahu im, m'i fal gabimet e mia, injorancën time, lëshimet në punën time dhe atë që Ti e di më mirë se unë. All-llahu im, më fal seriozitetin tim dhe shakanë time, gabimin që e bëj pa qëllim dhe me qëllim, ngase të gjitha këto i posedoj. All-llahu im, mi fal mëkatet që i kam bërë dhe që do ti bëj, ato që i kam bërë fshehurazi dhe publikisht, dhe ato që Ti i di më mirë se unë. Ti e përparon këdo dhe Ti e vonon këdo, nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Transmeton Muslimi.


13-  اللَّهُمَّ أَصْلِحْ لِي دِينِي الَّذِي هُوَ عِصْمَةُ أَمْرِي وَأَصْلِحْ لِي دُنْيَايَ الَّتِي فِيهَا مَعَاشِي وَأَصْلِحْ لِي آخِرَتِي الَّتِي فِيهَا مَعَادِي وَاجْعَلِ الْحَيَاةَ زِيَادَةً لِي فِي كُلِّ خَيْرٍ وَاجْعَلِ الْمَوْتَ رَاحَةً لِي مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍّ مسلم

All-llahu im, më përmirëso fenë time që është mbrojtëse e çështjes sime, më përmirëso dunjanë time në të cilën jetoj, më përmirëso ahiretin tim ku është kthimi im, bëj që jeta ime të jetë shkak për shtimin e çdo të mire dhe bëj që vdekja ime të jetë rehati prej çdo të keqe. Transmeton Muslimi.


14-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْهُدَى وَالتُّقَى وَالْعَفَافَ وَالْغِنَى مسلم

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje udhëzim, devotshmëri, nder dhe pasuri. Transmeton Muslimi.


15-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا مسلم

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga pamundësia, përtacia, frika, koprracia, pleqëria e thellë dhe dënimi i varrit. All-llahu im, jepi shpirtit tim devotshmëri dhe pastroje se Ti je Pastruesi më i mirë, Ti je Përgjegjës dhe Pronar i tij. All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga dituria që ska dobi, nga zemra që sfrikohet, nga shpirti që sngopet dhe nga lutja që nuk pranohet. Transmeton Muslimi.


16-  اللَّهُمَّ اهْدِنِي وَسَدِّدْنِي وَاذْكُرْ بِالْهُدَى هِدَايَتَكَ الطَّرِيقَ وَالسَّدَادِ سَدَادَ السَّهْمِ مسلم

All-llahu im, më udhëzo dhe më drejto; përkujto me udhëzimin Tënd udhëzimin në rrugë, kurse me drejtimin Tënd drejtimin e shigjetës. Transmeton Muslimi.


17-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ وَفُجَاءَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ وَجَمِيعِ سَخَطِكَ مسلم

 All-llahu im, unë kërkoj strehim te Ti nga largimi i dhuntive Tuaja, keqësimin i shëndetit që ma ke dhënë, dënimi i papritur dhe nga i gjithë hidhërimi Yt. Transmeton Muslimi.


18-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الثَّبَاتَ فِي الْأَمْرِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ عَزِيمَةَ الرُّشْدِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ شُكْرَ نِعْمَتِكَ وَحُسْنَ عِبَادَتِكَ وَأَسْأَلُكَ لِسَانًا صَادِقًا وَقَلْبًا سَلِيمًا وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا تَعْلَمُ وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ خَيْرِ مَا تَعْلَمُ وَأَسْتَغْفِرُكَ مِمَّا تَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ الترمذي

All-llahu im, kërkoj të më përforcosh në këtë çështje, kërkoj vendosshmëri për udhëzim, kërkoj të më mundësosh që Të të falënderoj për dhuntitë Tuaja dhe Të të adhuroj mirë. Kërkoj prej Teje gjuhë të drejtë dhe zemër të shëndoshë. Kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sherri i asaj që e di, kërkoj prej Teje të mirën e asaj që e di dhe kërkoj falje prej Teje nga çdo send që e di Ti, ngase Ti me të vërtetë je Ai që e di të fshehtën. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


19-  اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ جِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَائِيلَ وَإِسْرَافِيلَ فَاطِرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ عَالِمَ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ أَنْتَ تَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ عِبَادِكَ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ اهْدِنِي لِمَا اخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِكَ إِنَّكَ تَهْدِي مَنْ تَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ الترمذي

All-llahu im, që je Zoti i Xhibrilit, Mikailit dhe Israfilit, Krijues i qiejve dhe tokës, Njohës i të fshehtës dhe të dukshmes, Ti gjykon mes robërve T'u për gjërat në të cilat kundërshtohen, më udhëzo në të vërtetën për të cilën janë kundërshtuar njerëzit me lejen Tënde, ngase Ti atë që do e udhëzon në rrugë të drejtë. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


20-  وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الْمَلِكُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَنْتَ رَبِّي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي وَاعْتَرَفْتُ بِذَنْبِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي ذُنُوبِي جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ وَاهْدِنِي لِأَحْسَنِ الْأَخْلَاقِ لَا يَهْدِي لِأَحْسَنِهَا إِلَّا أَنْتَ وَاصْرِفْ عَنِّي سَيِّئَهَا إِنَّهُ لَا يَصْرِفُ عَنِّي سَيِّئَهَا إِلَّا أَنْتَ آمَنْتُ بِكَ تَبَارَكْتَ وَتَعَالَيْتَ أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ  الترمذي

Ja drejtova fytyrën time Atij që ka Krijuar qiejt dhe tokën, jam besimdrejt dhe nuk jam prej mushrikëve. Me të vërtetë namazi im, kurbani (sakrifica) im, jeta dhe vdekja ime janë për All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala], Zotin e botëve, i Cili nuk ka ortak. Me këtë jam urdhëruar dhe unë jam prej muslimanëve. All-llahu im, Ti je Mbret, ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, Ti je Zoti im e unë jam robi Yt, i kam bërë padrejtësi vetes sime dhe këtë mëkat e pranoj, m'i fal të gjitha mëkatet se ska kush që i falë mëkatet përveç Teje dhe më udhëzo nga morali më i mirë se ska kush që udhëzon nga morali më i mirë përveç Teje, e më largo prej moralit të keq se ska kush që më largon prej moralit të keq përveç Teje. Ty të kam besuar, qofsh i Bekuar dhe i Lartësuar, prej Teje  kërkoj falje dhe Ty të pendohem. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.

----------


## altin55

21- اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ سَجَدْتُ وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ وَلَكَ أَسْلَمْتُ سَجَدَ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي خَلَقَهُ فَصَوَّرَهُ وَشَقَّ سَمْعَهُ وَبَصَرَهُ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ الترمذي

All-llahu im, Ty të bëj sexhde, Ty të kam besuar dhe Ty të dorëzohem. Fytyra ime i bën sexhde Atij që e ka krijuar dhe e ka trajtësuar, e i ka dhënë dëgjim dhe shikim. I Bekuar qoftë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala], Krijuesi më i mirë. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


22-  اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الْمَلِكُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ أَنْتَ رَبِّي وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي وَاعْتَرَفْتُ بِذَنْبِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي ذُنُوبِي جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ لَا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ وَاهْدِنِي لِأَحْسَنِ الْأَخْلَاقِ لَا يَهْدِي لِأَحْسَنِهَا إِلَّا أَنْتَ وَاصْرِفْ عَنِّي سَيِّئَهَا لَا يَصْرِفُ عَنِّي سَيِّئَهَا إِلَّا أَنْتَ لَبَّيْكَ وَسَعْدَيْكَ وَالْخَيْرُ كُلُّهُ فِي يَدَيْكَ وَالشَّرُّ لَيْسَ إِلَيْكَ أَنَا بِكَ وَإِلَيْكَ تَبَارَكْتَ وَتَعَالَيْتَ أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ وَأَتُوبُ إِلَيْكَ الترمذي

Ja drrejtova fytyrën time Atij që ka krijuar qiejt dhe tokën, jam besimdrejt dhe nuk jam prej mushrikëve. Me të vërtetë namazi im, kurbani (sakrifica) im, jeta dhe vdekja ime janë për All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala], Zotin e botëve, i Cili nuk ka ortak. Me këtë jam urdhëruar dhe unë jam prej muslimanëve. All-llahu im, Ti je Mbret, ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, Ti je Zoti im e unë jam robi Yt, i kam bërë padrejtësi vetes sime dhe këtë mëkat e pranoj, m'i fal të gjitha mëkatet se ska kush që i fal mëkatet përveç Teje dhe më udhëzo nga morali më i mirë se ska kush që udhëzon nga morali më i mirë përveç Teje, e më largo prej moralit të keq se ska kush që më largon prej moralit të keq përveç Teje. Ty të përgjigjem dhe çdoherë jam në shërbimin Tënd. I gjithë hajri është në dorën Tënde, e sherri nuk është prej Teje. Unë jam me Ty dhe fundin e kam te Ti, i Bekuar qofsh dhe i Lartësuar, prej Teje kërkoj falje dhe te Ti pendohem. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


23-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ حُبَّكَ وَحُبَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّكَ وَالْعَمَلَ الَّذِي يُبَلِّغُنِي حُبَّكَ اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ حُبَّكَ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ نَفْسِي وَأَهْلِي وَمِنَ الْمَاءِ الْبَارِدِ الترمذي

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje dashurinë Tënde, dashurinë e atij që Të do dhe veprën që më sjell deri te dashuria Yte. All-llahu im, bëre dashurinë Tënde më të dashur për mua sesa vetja ime, familja ime dhe uji i ftohtë. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


24-  اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي ذَنْبِي وَوَسِّعْ لِي فِي دَارِي وَبَارِكْ لِي فِيمَا رَزَقْتَنِي الترمذي

All-llahu im, mi fal mëkatet, ma zgjero shtëpinë time dhe ma beko furnizimin që ma jep. Transmeton Tirmidhiu.


25-  اللَّهُمَّ اقْسِمْ لَنَا مِنْ خَشْيَتِكَ مَا يَحُولُ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ مَعَاصِيكَ وَمِنْ طَاعَتِكَ مَا تُبَلِّغُنَا بِهِ جَنَّتَكَ وَمِنَ الْيَقِينِ مَا تُهَوِّنُ بِهِ عَلَيْنَا مُصِيبَاتِ الدُّنْيَا وَمَتِّعْنَا بِأَسْمَاعِنَا وَأَبْصَارِنَا وَقُوَّتِنَا مَا أَحْيَيْتَنَا وَاجْعَلْهُ الْوَارِثَ مِنَّا وَاجْعَلْ ثَأْرَنَا عَلَى مَنْ ظَلَمَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى مَنْ عَادَانَا وَلَا تَجْعَلْ مُصِيبَتَنَا فِي دِينِنَا وَلَا تَجْعَلِ الدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّنَا وَلَا مَبْلَغَ عِلْمِنَا وَلَا تُسَلِّطْ عَلَيْنَا مَنْ لَا يَرْحَمُنَا الترمذي

All-llahu im, na ndaj nga devotshmëria Yte pengesë mes neve dhe mëkateve ndaj Teje, na ndaj nga respektet Tuaja vepra që na dërgojnë në Xhennetin Tënd, na ndaj neve aq bindje sa na i lehtëson fatkeqësitë e dunjasë, na mundëso që të kënaqemi me veshët, sytë dhe fuqinë tonë sa të jemi gjallë dhe këtë të fundit bëre trashëgimtar tonin (na jep fuqi deri në fund të jetës), bëre që hakmarrja ynë të jetë ndaj atyre që na bëjnë zullum dhe na ndihmo kundër atyre që na armiqësojnë, mos e bën fatkeqësinë tonë në fenë tonë, e as mos e bën dunjanë interesin tonë më të madh e as qëllimin e diturisë sonë, dhe mos mundëso të na sundojë kush nuk na mëshiron. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


26-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عُفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي الترمذي

All-llahu im, Ti je Falës, Bujar dhe e do faljen, ndaj na fal neve. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


27-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ خَيْرِ مَا سَأَلَكَ مِنْهُ نَبِيُّكَ مُحَمَّدٌ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا اسْتَعَاذَ مِنْهُ نَبِيُّكَ مُحَمَّدٌ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنْتَ الْمُسْتَعَانُ وَعَلَيْكَ الْبَلَاغُ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ الترمذي

All-llahu im, ne kërkojmë prej Teje çdo të mirë që e ka kërkuar prej Teje Pejgamberi Yt, Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe kërkojmë strehim prej Teje nga çdo e keqe nga e cila ka kërkuar strehim te Ti Pejgamberi Yt, Muhammedi sal-lal-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem. Ti je Ndihmës, Ty të mbetet kumtimi dhe ska mundësi e fuqi vetëm se me All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala]. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.


28-  اللَّهُمَّ اكْفِنِي بِحَلَالِكَ عَنْ حَرَامِكَ وَأَغْنِنِي بِفَضْلِكَ عَمَّنْ سِوَاكَ الترمذي

All-llahu im, bën që hallalli Yt të më mjaftojë përballë haramit dhe bën që dhuntitë Tuaja të më bëjnë të panevojshëm ndaj të tjerëve. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.



29-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ وَالْفَقْرِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim prej Teje nga kufri, varfëria dhe dënimi i varrit. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.


30-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْجُوعِ فَإِنَّهُ بِئْسَ الضَّجِيعُ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْخِيَانَةِ فَإِنَّهَا بِئْسَتِ الْبِطَانَةُ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga uria, se varfëria është më e keqe dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti nga tradhtia, se është vesi më i keq i brendshëm. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.

----------


## altin55

31-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الشِّقَاقِ وَالنِّفَاقِ وَسُوءِ الْأَخْلَاقِ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga grindja, dyfytyrësia dhe morali i keq. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.


32-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَغَلَبَةِ الْعَدُوِّ وَشَمَاتَةِ الْأَعْدَاءِ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti nga fundosja në borxhe, të mos na ngadhënjejë armiku dhe nga dashaligësia e armiqve. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.



33-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْجُنُونِ وَالْجُذَامِ وَالْبَرَصِ وَسَيِّئِ الْأَسْقَامِ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga çmenduria, lebra (elefantijazis), gërbulja dhe sëmundjet e këqija. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.



34-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ وَعْثَاءِ السَّفَرِ وَكَآبَةِ الْمُنْقَلَبِ وَالْحَوْرِ بَعْدَ الْكَوْرِ وَدَعْوَةِ الْمَظْلُومِ وَسُوءِ الْمَنْظَرِ فِي الْأَهْلِ وَالْمَالِ النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojte te Ti nga lodhja e udhëtimit, kthimi i molisur, nga prishja e gjërave pas përmirësimit të tyre, nga lutja e atij që i është bërë zullum dhe shikimi i keq në familje dhe pasuri. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.


35-  أللهم إني أسألك الجنة و أعوذ بك من النار  النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje Xhennetin dhe kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga zjarri. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu. 



36-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ التَّرَدِّي وَالْهَدْمِ وَالْغَرَقِ وَالْحَرِيقِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ يَتَخَبَّطَنِي الشَّيْطَانُ عِنْدَ الْمَوْتِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَمُوتَ فِي سَبِيلِكَ مُدْبِرًا وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَمُوتَ لَدِيغًا النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje që mos të rrëzohem (e të mbytem), mos të më zënë gërmadhat, mos të fundosem, mos të digjem. Kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje që mos të më devijojë djalli duke dhënë shpirt. Kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje që të vdes në rrugën Tënde duke u tërhequr dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti që mos të vdes i kafshuar (prej kafshëve helmuese). Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.



37-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْعَافِيَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْعَفْوَ وَالْعَافِيَةَ فِي دِينِي وَدُنْيَايَ وَأَهْلِي وَمَالِيَ اللَّهُمَّ اسْتُرْ عَوْرَاتِي وَآمِنْ رَوْعَاتِي اللَّهُمَّ احْفَظْنِي مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيَّ وَمِنْ خَلْفِي وَعَنْ يَمِينِي وَعَنْ شِمَالِي وَمِنْ فَوْقِي وَأَعُوذُ بِعَظَمَتِكَ أَنْ أُغْتَالَ مِنْ تَحْتِي ابو داود

"All-llahu im, kërkoj të më mbrosh prej sëmundjeve në dunja dhe në ahiret. All-llahu im, kërkoj falje të mëkateve dhe të ma mbrosh fenë time, jetën time, familjen dhe pasurinë time. All-llahu im, mi mbulo të metat dhe më qetëso në momentet trishtuese. All-llahu im, më ruaj para dhe mbrapa, në të djathtë dhe në të majtë, dhe nga lartë. All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim në madhërinë Tënde që mos të më lëshojë toka. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.


38-  اللَّهُمَّ عَافِنِي فِي بَدَنِي اللَّهُمَّ عَافِنِي فِي سَمْعِي اللَّهُمَّ عَافِنِي فِي بَصَرِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ابو داود

All-llahu im, ma mbroj trupin tim nga sëmundjet. All-llahu im, ma mbroj dëgjimin tim nga sëmundjet. All-llahu im, ma mbroj shikimin tim nga sëmundjet. Ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Hadithi është sahih transmeton Ebu Davudi.


39-  اللَّهُمَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَرْجُو فَلَا تَكِلْنِي إِلَى نَفْسِي طَرْفَةَ عَيْنٍ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي شَأْنِي كُلَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ ابو داود

All-llahu im, mëshirën Tënde e shpresoj e mos më lë që të mbështetem në veten time as sa një lëvizje e qerpikëve, më përmirëso gjithë gjendjen time, ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.



40-  اللَّهُمَّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَضِلَّ أَوْ أُضَلَّ أَوْ أَزِلَّ أَوْ أُزَلَّ أَوْ أَظْلِمَ أَوْ أُظْلَمَ أَوْ أَجْهَلَ أَوْ يُجْهَلَ عَلَيَّ ابو داود

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje që mos të humbi dhe mos të më humbë ndokush, që mos të rrëshqas ose të më rrëshqet ndokush, që mos të bëhet padrejtësi dhe mos ti bëjë kujt padrejtësi dhe që mos të sillem në mënyrë injorante ndaj ndokujt e as mos të sillet ndokush ndaj meje në mënyrë injorante. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.

----------


## altin55

41-   رب أعِنِّى ولا تُعِن عَلىّ وانْصُرْنِى ولا تَنْصُرْ عَلىّ ، وامْكُرْ لِى ولا تَمْكُرْ عَلىّ،  وانْصُرْنِى عَلى مَن بَغَى عَلىّ ، رَبِ جَعَلْنِى شَكَّارًا ، لَك ذَكَّارًا ، لَك رَهَاباً ، لَك مُخْبِتاً ، إلَيْكَ أوَّاهاً مُنِيباً ، رَبِّ تَقَبَّلْ تَوْبَتِى ، واغْسِل حَوْبَتى ، وأَجِب دَعْوَتى ،  وثَبِّت حُجَّتى ، واهْدِ قَلْبى ، وسَدِد لِسَانِى ، واسْلُل سَخِيمَةَ صَدْرِي الترمذي

O Zot, më ndihmo e mos i ndihmo ndokujt kundër meje, më mundëso fitore e mos i mundëso ndokujt të më fitojë, bën kurthë për mua e jo kundëra meje dhe më ndihmo kundër atij që më bën zullum. O Zot, më bën falënderues Tëndin, përmendës Tëndin, që frikohet shumë prej Teje, i kërrusur para Teje dhe i mposhtur e i penduar te Ti. O Zot, pranoje teuben time, laje mëkatin tim, përgjigjju lutjes sime, udhëzoje zemrën time, drejtoje gjuhën time dhe largoje prej gjoksit tim urrejtjen dhe zilinë. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.



42- (( يَا مُصَرِّفَ الْقُلُوبِ ثَبِّتْ قَلْبِي عَلَى طَاعَتِكَ)) أحمد

O ndryshues i zemrave, përforcoje zemrën time në respektin Tënd. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.



43-  أَعُوذُ بِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ التَّامَّاتِ مِنْ غَضَبِهِ وَعِقَابِهِ وَشَرِّ عِبَادِهِ وَمِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ  (أحمد)

Kërkoj strehim në Fjalët e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] të plota nga hidhërimi i Tij, nga dënimi i Tij, nga sherri i robërve të Tij, nga nxitja e djajve dhe nga prania e tyre. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.



44-  اللَّهُمَّ اهْدِنِي فِيمَنْ هَدَيْتَ وَعَافِنِي فِيمَنْ عَافَيْتَ وَتَوَلَّنِي فِيمَنْ تَوَلَّيْتَ وَبَارِكْ لِي فِيمَا أَعْطَيْتَ وَقِنِي شَرَّ مَا قَضَيْتَ إِنَّكَ تَقْضِي وَلَا يُقْضَى عَلَيْكَ وَإِنَّهُ لَا يَذِلُّ مَنْ وَالَيْتَ ولاَ يَعِزُّ مَنْ عَادَيْت تَبَارَكْتَ وَتَعَالَيْتَ  (أحمد والبيهقي)

All-llahu im, më udhëzo së bashku me ata që i ke udhëzuar, më mbroj prej sëmundjeve së bashku me ata që i ke mbrojtur, miqësom së bashku me ata që i ke miqësuar, ma beko atë që ma jep, më mbroj nga sherri i asaj që ke caktuar, ngase Ti je Ai që cakton, e ska kush cakton për Ty dhe ska mundësi të mposhtet ai që është miku Yt, e as të lartësohet ai që është armiku Yt, i Bekuar dhe i Lartësuar qofsh. Hadithi është sahih, transmetojnë Ahmedi dhe Bejhakiu.



45-  يَا حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ أَسْتَغِيثُ  (أحمد)

O Ti që je i Gjallë, o Ti që je Mbikëqyrës, kërkoj ndihmë në mëshirën Tënde. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.


46-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنيِ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ جَهْدِ الْبَلاَءِ ، وَدَرْكِ الشَّقَاءِ ، وَسُوءِ الْقَضَاءِ وَ شَمَاتَةِ الأَعْدَاءِ البخاري ومسلم

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje nga sprova që lodhë, nga fundi i fatkeqësive, gjykimi i keq dhe dashaligësia e armiqve. Transmeton Buhariu.


47-  اَللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِن شَرِّ ماَ عَمِلْتُ وَمِنْ شَرِّ ماَ لَمْ أَعْمَلُ مسلم

All-llahu im, kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga sherri i asaj që e kam bërë dhe nga sherri i asaj që s'e kam bërë. Transmeton Muslimi.


48 -  اَللَّهُمَّ أَكْثِرْ ماَليِ وَوَلَدِي وباَرِكْ ليِ فِيماَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي  البخاري 

All-llahu im, shtoje pasurinë dhe fëmijët e mi dhe bekoje atë që ma jep". Transmeton Buhariu. 



49-  لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنَّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظاَّلِمِين الترمذي 

Ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, unë jam prej zullumqarëve. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu. 


50-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ نَاصِيَتِي بِيَدِكَ مَاضٍ فِيَّ حُكْمُكَ عَدْلٌ فِيَّ قَضَاؤُكَ أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ أَوِ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ الْقُرْآنَ رَبِيعَ قَلْبِي وَنُورَ صَدْرِي وَجِلَاءَ حُزْنِي وَذَهَابَ هَمِّي أحمد

All-llahu im, unë jam robi Yt, bir i robit Tënd dhe bir i robëreshës Tënde, koka ime është në Dorën Tënde, gjykimi Yt do të realizohet në mua, caktimi Yt për mua është i drejtë, Ty të lutem me çdo emër Tëndin që e ke, me të cilin e ke emërtuar Vetveten, ose ia ke mësuar ndonjë krijeses Tënde, ose e ke zbritur në Librin Tënd, ose e ke mbajtur të fshehur në Diturinë Tënde të fshehtë, që ta bëshë Kuranin pranverë të zemrës sime, dritë të gjoksit tim, largim të dëshpërimit tim dhe mërzisë sime. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.

----------


## altin55

51- اللَّهُمَّ أَحْسِنْ عَاقِبَتَنَا فِي الْأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا وَأَجِرْنَا مِنْ خِزْيِ الدُّنْيَا وَعَذَابِ الْآخِرَةِ أحمد

All-llahu im, na jep përfundim të mirë në të gjitha çështjet tona dhe na mbroj nga nënçmimi i dunjasë dhe dënimi i ahiretit. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.



52- اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ فِعْلَ الْخَيْرَاتِ وَتَرْكَ الْمُنْكَرَاتِ وَحُبَّ الْمَسَاكِينِ وَأَنْ تَغْفِرَ لِي وَتَرْحَمَنِي وَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ فِتْنَةً فِي قَوْمٍ فَتَوَفَّنِي غَيْرَ مَفْتُونٍ وَأَسْأَلُكَ حُبَّكَ وَحُبَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّكَ وَحُبَّ عَمَلٍ يُقَرِّبُنِي إِلَى حُبِّكَ  أحمد

All-llahu im, kërkoj të më mundësosh të bëj vepra të mira dhe t'i lë veprat e këqija, t'i dua të varfërit, të më falish dhe të më mëshirosh, e nëse dëshiron të sprovosh ndonjë popull, ma merr shpirtin duke mos më sprovuar, dhe kërkoj që të më mundësosh dashurinë Tënde, dashurinë e atij që të do dhe dashurinë e asaj vepre që më afron te dashuria Yte. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.



53- اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ كُلِّهِ عَاجِلِهِ وَآجِلِهِ مَا عَلِمْتُ مِنْهُ وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الشَّرِّ كُلِّهِ عَاجِلِهِ وَآجِلِهِ مَا عَلِمْتُ مِنْهُ وَمَا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ وَأَسْأَلُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَا قَرَّبَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ قَوْلٍ أَوْ عَمَلٍ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ النَّارِ وَمَا قَرَّبَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ قَوْلٍ أَوْ عَمَلٍ وَأَسْأَلُكَ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ مَا سَأَلَكَ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ مُحَمَّدٌ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَسْتَعِيذُكَ مِمَّا اسْتَعَاذَكَ مِنْهُ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ مُحَمَّدٌ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَسْأَلُكَ مَا قَضَيْتَ لِي مِنْ أَمْرٍ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ عَاقِبَتَهُ رَشَدًا أحمد

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje të gjitha të mirat, të tashmet dhe të vonshmet, atë që e di dhe atë që nuk e di. Kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga i gjithë sherri, i tashmi dhe i mëvonshmi, atë që e di dhe atë që nuk e di. Të lutem të më mundësosh Xhennetin dhe atë vepër dhe fjalë që më afron nga Xhenneti dhe kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga zjarri dhe nga çdo vepër ose fjalë që më afron nga ai. Kërkoj prej Teje atë të mirë që e ka kërkuar Robi dhe I Dërguari Yt, Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga çdo vepër nga e cila ka kërkuar mbrojtje prej Teje, Robi dhe I Dërguari Yt, Muhammedi sal-lal-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem. Të lus që ajo që më është përcaktuar, përfundimi i saj të jetë për mua udhëzim. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.



54-  اَللَّهُمَّ احْفِظْنِي بِالإِسْلاَمِ قَائِماً ، واحْفِظْنِي باِلإِسْلاَمِ قاَعِداً واحْفِظْنِي بِالإِسْلاَمِ رَاقِداً وَلاَتُشَمِّتْ بِي عَدُواً وَلاَحَاسِداً. أَللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسَألُكَ مِنْ كُلِّ خَيْرٍ خَزَائِنُهُ بِيَدِكَ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍّ خَزَائِنُكَ بِيَدِكَ  الحاكم

All-llahu im, më ruaj me Islam duke qenë në këmbë, më ruaj me Islam duke qenë ulur, më ruaj me Islam duke qenë i shtrirë dhe mos i mundëso armikut dhe ziliqarët dashaligësi ndaj meje. All-llahu im, kërkoj nga çdo e mirë, magaza e së cilës është në Dorën Tënde dhe kërkoj mbrojtje prej Teje nga çdo e keqe, magaza e së cilës është në Dorën Tënde. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Hakimi. 



55-  أَللَّهُمَّ إِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ مُوجِباَتِ رَحْمَتِكَ ، وعَزَائِمَ مَغْفِرَتِكَ ، والسَّلاَمَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ ، والْغَنِيمَةَ مِنْ كُلِّ بِرٍ ، والْفَوْزَ بِالْجَنَّةِ ، والنَّجَاةَ مِنَ النَّارِ  الحاكم

"All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje gjërat që ma bëjnë obligim mëshirën Tënde, vendosshmëritë që më çojnë në faljen Tënde, shpëtimin prej çdo mëkati, të fitoj plaçkë nga çdo bamirësi, të fitoj Xhennetin dhe të shpëtoj nga zjarri. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Hakimi.  



56-  أَللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ والْكَسْلِ ، وَالْجُبْنِ ، والْبُخْلِ ، والْهَرَمِ ، والْقَسْوَةِ ، والْغَفْلَةِ ، والْعِيلَةِ ، والذِّلَّةِ ، والْمَسْكنَةِ ، وأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْفَقْرِ ، والْكُفْرِ ، والْفُسُوقِ ، والشِّقَاقِ ، والنِّفَاقِ ، والسُّمْعَةِ ، والرِّيَاءِ ، وأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الصَّمَمِ والْبُكَمِ ، والْجُنُونِ ، والْجُذَامِ ، والْبَرَصِ ، وسَيِئ الأَسْقَامِ  الحاكم

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti prej pamundësisë dhe përtacisë, prej frikës dhe koprracisë, pleqërisë së thellë dhe vrazhdësisë, nga pakujdesi dhe dobësia dhe nga mposhtja e mjerimi. Gjithashtu kërkoj strehim te Ti prej varfërisë dhe mosbesimit, nga mëkatet, armiqësia (kacafytja) dhe dyfytyrësia, nga veprat që bëhen për sy e faqe e për t'u dëgjuar. Gjithashtu kërkoj strehim te Ti nga shurdhmemecllëku, nga çmenduria, lebra dhe nga sëmundjet e këqija. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Hakimi.



57-أللهم إني أعَوَّذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ جَارِ السَّوْءِ فِي دَارِ الْمُقَامِ فَإِنَّ جَارَ الْبَادِيَةِ يَتَحَوَّلُ  الحاكم

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga fqiu i keq në vendbanim, ngase fqiu nomad transferohet. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Hakimi.


58- اللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا عَمِلْتُ وَمِنْ شَرِّ ماَ لَمْ أَعْمَلُ  مسلم

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti prej sherrit të veprave që i kam bërë dhe prej sherrit të veprave që nuk i kam bërë. Transmeton Muslimi.


59-  أللَّهُمَّ أَحْسِنْ عَاقِبَتَناَ فيِ الأُمُورِ كُلِّهاَ ، وَأَجِرْناَ مِنْ خِزْيِ الدُّنْياَ وَعَذَابِ الأَخِرَةِ  أحمد

All-llahu im, na e bëjë përfundimin të mirë në të gjitha çështjet tona, na mbroj nga nënçmimi i dunjasë dhe dënimi i ahiretit. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.



60- أللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ يَوْمِ السُّوءِ وَمِنْ لَيْلَةِ السُّوءِ وَمِنْ سَاعَةِ السُّوءِ وَمِنْ صَاحِبِ السُّوءِ وَمِنْ جَارِ السُّوءِ فيِ دَارِ الْمُقَامَةِ  الطبراني

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti prej ditës së keqe, natës së keqe, çastit të keq, shokut të keq dhe fqiut të keq në qytet (vend të palëvizshëm). Hadithi është hasen, Transmeton Taberaniu.

----------


## altin55

61- أللَّهُمَّ فَقِهْنِي فيِ الدِّينِ  البخاري

All-llahu im, ma mëso fenë. Transmeton Buhariu. 


62-  أللَّهُمَّ انْفَعْنيِ بِمَا عَلَّمْتَنيِ وَعَلَّمْنيِ ماَ يَنْفَعُنيِ وَزِدْنيِ عِلْماً  إبن ماجة

All-llahu im, më bën dobi me atë që e kam mësuar, më mëso atë që më bën dobi dhe ma shto diturinë. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ibn Maxheja.


63 - أللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَسْأَلُكَ عِلْماً نَافِعاً وَرِزْقاً طَيِّباً وَعَمَلاً مُتَقَبِلاً  إبن ماجة 

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje dituri të dobishme, furnizim të mirë (hallall) dhe vepra që pranohen te Ti. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ibn Maxheja. 


64-  أللَّهُمَّ أَلِّفْ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِناَ ، وَأصْلِحْ ذَاتَ بَيْنِناَ ، وَاهْدِناَ سُبُلَ السَّلاَمِ ، وَنَجِّناَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلىَ النُّورِ ، وَجَنِبْناَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهاَ وَماَ بَطَنَ ، وَباَرِكْ لَناَ فيِ أَسْمَاعِناَ وَأَبْصاَرِناَ ، وَقُلُوبِناَ ، وَأَزْوَاجِناَ، وَذُرِيَّتِناَ ، وَتُبْ عَلَيْناَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ، وَاجْعَلْناَ شَاكِرِينَ لِنِعَمِكَ مُثْنِينَ بِهاَ عَلَيْكَ قاَبِلِينَ لَهاَ وَأتْمِمْهاَ عَلَيْناَ  الحاكم

All-llahu im, na i bashko zemrat tona dhe na pajto mes vete, na udhëzo rrugëve të shpëtimit dhe na nxjerr prej errësirave në dritë. Na largo prej të gjitha amoraliteteve, të dukshme dhe të brendshme. Na e beko dëgjimin, shikimin, zemrat, gratë dhe pasardhësit tanë. Pranoi pendimet tona, se Ti me të vërtetë je Pranues i pendimeve dhe i Mëshirshëm. Na bën që Të të falënderojmë për dhuntitë Tuaja, Të të lavdërojmë për to, t'i pranojmë dhe na i plotëso, o Zot. Transmeton Hakimi dhe thotë: Është sahih sipas kushteve të Imam Muslimit. Në këtë e ka përkrahur edhe Dhehebiu.




65-  أللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَسْأَلُكَ خَيْرَ الْمَسْأَلَةِ ، وَخَيْرَ الدُّعَاءِ ، وَخَيْرَ النَّجَاحِ ، وَخَيْرَ الْعَمَلِ ، وَخَيْرَ الثَّوَابِ ، وَخَيْرَ الْحَيَاةِ ، وَخَيْرَ الْمَمَاتِ وَثَبِّتْنيِ وَثَقِلْ مَوَازِينِي ، وَحقِقْ إِيمَانيِ ، وَارْفَعْ دَرَجَاتيِ ، وَتَقَبَلْ صَلاَتيِ ، وَاغْفِرْليِ خَطِيئَتِي ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ الدَّرَجَاتِ العُلىَ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ ، أللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَسْأَلُكَ فَوَاتِحَ الْخَيْرِ ، وَخَوَاتِمَهُ ، وَجَوَامِعَهُ ، وَأَوَّلَهُ ، وَظَاهِرَهُ ، وَباَطِنَهُ ، والدَّرَجَاتِ الْعُلىَ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ آمِين. أللَّهُمَّ إِنيِ أَسْأَلُكَ خَيْرَ مَا آتيِ ، وَخَيْرَ مَا أَفْعَلُ ، وَخَيْرَ مَا أَعْمَلُ ، وَخَيْرَ مَا بَطَنَ ، وَخَيْرَ مَا ظَهَرَ ، والدَّرَجَاتِ الْعُلىَ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ آمين. أللَّهُمَّ إِنيِ أسْأَلُكَ أنْ تَرْفَعَ ذِكْرِي ، وَتَضَعَ وِزْرِي ، وَتَصْلُحَ أَمْرِي ، وَتَطْهُرَ قَلْبيِ ، وَتَحْصُنَ فَرْجِي وتُنَوِّرُ قَلْبيِ ، وَتَغْفِرَليِ ذَنْبيِ ، وَأسْأَلُكَ الدَّرَجَاتِ الْعُلىَ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ آمين . أَللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَسْأَلُكَ أَنْ تُبَارِكَ فيِ نَفْسيِ ، وَفيِ سَمْعِي ، وَفيِ بَصَرِي ، وَفيِ رُوحِي ، وَفيِ خَلْقِي ، وَفيِ خُلُقِي ، وَفيِ أَهْلِي ، وَفيِ مَحْيَايَ ، وَفيِ مَمَاتيِ ، وَفيِ عَمَلِي فَتَقَبَلْ حَسَنَاتيِ ، وَأَسْأَلُكَ الدَّرَجَاتِ الْعُلَى مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ آمين.  الحاكم

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje kërkesën më të mirë, lutjen më të mirë, shpëtimin më të mirë, punën më të mirë, shpërblimin më të mirë, jetën më të mirë, vdekjen më të mirë, më përforco dhe ma rëndo peshojën (e të mirave), ma forco imanin, m'i ngrit shkallët në Xhennet, ma prano namazin, m'i fal mëkatet dhe kërkoj prej Teje shkallë të larta në Xhennet. All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje çelësat e të mirave dhe  fundin e tyre, të gjitha të mirat; fillimin e tyre, të dukshmet dhe të brendshmet, dhe shkallët e larta të Xhennetit. Amin. All-llahu im, kërkoj të mirën e asaj që e bëj dhe që e veproj, të mirën e asaj që duket dhe të mirën e asaj që sduket dhe shkallët e larta të xhennetit. Amin. All-llahu im, kërkoj që të ma ngresh lart emrin tim, të m'i falish mëkatet, të ma përmirësosh gjendjen, të ma pastrosh zemrën, të mi mbrosh organet (nga amoraliteti), të ma ndriçosh zemrën, të mi falish mëkatet dhe shkallët e larta të Xhennetit. Amin. All-llahu im, kërkoj që të më bekosh mua, dëgjimin tim, shikimin, shpirtin, fytyrën, moralin, familjen, jetën, vdekjen, veprat, ti pranosh të mirat (që i veproj) dhe shkallët e larta të Xhennetit. Amin. Transmeton Hakimi dhe thotë: Hadithi është i vërtetë. Në këtë e përkrah edhe Dhehebiu.



66-  أَللَّهُمَّ جَنِبْنيِ مُنْكَرَاتِ الأَخْلاَقِ ، وَالأَهْوَاءِ ، وَالأَعْمَالِ ، وَالأَدْوَاءِ  الحاكم

All-llahu im, më largo prej moralit të keq, prej epsheve të këqija, prej veprave të këqija dhe prej sëmundjeve të këqija. Transmeton Hakimi dhe thotë: Hadithi është i vërtetë sipas kushteve të Imam Muslimit. Në këtë e përkrah edhe Dhehebiu.


67-  أللهم قَنِعْنيِ بِمَا رَزَقْتَنيِ وبَارِكْ ليِ فِيهِ الحاكم

All-llahu im, më bën të kënaqur me atë që më furnizon dhe ma bën të bekuar. Transmeton Hakimi dhe thotë: Hadithi është sahih. Në këtë e përkrah edhe Dhehebiu.


68-  أللَّهُمَّ حَاسِبْنيِ حِسَابًا يَسِيرًا  أحمد

All-llahu im, më llogarit me llogari të lehtë. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi. 


69-  أللَّهُمَّ أَعِناَ عَلىَ ذِكْرِكَ وَشُكْرِكَ وَحُسْنَ عِبَادَتِكَ  الحاكم

All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] jonë, na ndihmo Të të përmendim, Të të falënderojmë dhe mirë Të të adhurojmë. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.



70-  أللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَسْأَلُكَ عِيشَةً نَقِيَّةً وَمِيتَةً سَوِيَّةً وَمَرَدًا غَيْرَ مُخْزٍ وَلاَ فَاضِحٍ  الطبراني

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje jetë të pastër, vdekje të drejtë dhe kthim pa nënçmim e turpërim. Hadithi është i mirë, transmeton Taberaniu.

----------


## altin55

71-  أَللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَسْأَلُكَ إِيمَاناً لاَ يَرْتَدُ وَ نَعِيماً لاَ يَنْفَدُ وَمُرَافَقَةُ مُحَمَّدٍ فىِ أَعْلىَ جَنَّةِ الْخُلْدِ  أحمد

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje iman që nuk largohet, begati që nuk harxhohet dhe shoqërimin e Xhennetit në lartësitë më të mëdha të tij. Transmeton Ahmedi.


72-  أَللَّهُمَّ قِنيِ شَرَّ نَفْسيِ وَاَعْزِمْ ليِ عَلىَ أَرْشَدَ أَمْرِي ، أَللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْليِ مَا أَسْرَرْتُ ، وَماَ أَعْلَنْتُ ، ومَا أَخْطَأْتُ ومَا أَعْمَدْتُ ، وماَ عَلَّمْتُ و مَا جَهِلْتُ  الحاكم

All-llahu im, më mbroj nga sherri i vetes sime dhe më mundëso që ta vendos çështjen më të drejtë. All-llahu im, mi fal (mëkatet) që i kam bërë fshehurazi dhe haptazi, që i bëj pa qëllim dhe me qëllim, që i di dhe që nuk i di. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Hakimi.


73-  أللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ ليِ ، واهْدِنيِ ، وَارْزُقْنيِ ، وَعاَفِنيِ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِاللهِ مِنْ ضِيقِ الْمَقَامِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  النسائي

All-llahu im, më fal, më udhëzo, më furnizo, më jep shëndet dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti nga ngushtësia e qëndrimit Ditën e Kijametit. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.


74-  أللَّهُمَّ مَتَعْنيِ بِسَمْعِي وَبَصَرِي وَاجْعَلْهُماَ الْوَارِثَ مِنيِ وَانْصُرْنيِ عَلىَ مَنْ يَظْلُمَنيِ ، وَخُذْ مِنْهُ بِثَأرِي  الترمذي

All-llahu im, më kënaq me dëgjimin, shikimin tim dhe bëri trashëgimtarë të mi. Më ndihmo ndaj atyre që më bëjnë padrejtësi dhe hakmiru për mua. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.



75-  أَللَّهُمَّ أَحْيِنيِ مِسْكِيناً ، وَأَمَتْنيِ مِسْكِيناً ، وَاحْشُرْنيِ فِى زُمْرَةَ الْمَسَاكِين  البيهقي

All-llahu im, më ngjall si të devotshëm dhe modest, i devotshëm dhe modest ma merr shpirtin dhe më ringjall në grupin e të devotshmëve dhe modestëve. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Bejhakiu.


76-  أللَّهُمَّ اسْتُرْ عَوْرَتيِ ، وَآمِنْ رَوْعَتيِ ، وَاقْضيِ عَنيِّ دِينيِ  الطبراني

All-llahu im, mi mbulo pjesët e turpshme të trupit (të metat), më qetëso nga trishtimet dhe mi laj borxhet. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Taberaniu.



77-  أللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ ليِ ذُنُوبيِ وَخَطَايَايَ كُلُّهَا ، أللَّهُمَّ انْعِشْنيِ واجْبُرْنيِ ، واهْدِنيِ لِصَالِحَ الأَعْمَالِ وَالأَخْلاَقِ ، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي لِصَالِحِهاَ ولاَ يَصْرِفُ سَيِّئَهاَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ  الطبراني

All-llahu im, m'i fal të gjitha gabimet dhe mëkatet. All-llahu im, më gjallëro dhe forco. Më udhëzo drejt punëve dhe moralit të mirë, ngase askush përveç Teje nuk udhëzon nga të mirat dhe nuk largon prej të këqijave. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Taberaniu.



78-  أللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ نَفْسيِ ، وَأَنْتَ تَوَفَاهَا ، لَكَ مَمَاتُهَا وَمَحْيَاهاَ ، إِنْ أَحْيَيْتَهاَ فَاحْفِظْهاَ ، وإِنْ أَمَتَّهاَ فَاغْفِرْلهاَ ، أللَّهُمَّ إِنيَّ أَسْأَلُكَ الْعَافِيّة  مسلم

All-llahu im, Ti ke krijuar shpirtin tim dhe Ti e mer, ngase Ty të takon (dhënja e) jetës dhe vdekjes; nëse e le të gjallë ruaje, e nëse e vdes falja mëkatet. All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje vitalitet. Transmeton Muslimi.


79- أَللَّهُمَ إِنيِّ أَسْأَلُكَ مِنْ فَضْلِكَ وَرَحْمَتِكَ ، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَمْلِكُهاَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ  الطبراني

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej dhuntive dhe mëshirës Tënde, ngase askush përveç Teje si posedon këto. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Taberaniu.



80-  أللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَعُوذُ بِرِضَاكَ مِنْ سَخَطِكَ ، وَبِمُعَافَاتِكَ مِنْ عُقُوبَتِكَ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْكَ لاَ أُحْصِي ثَناَءً عَلَيْكَ أَنْتَ كَمَا أَثْنَيْتَ عَلىَ نَفْسِكَ  مسلم

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim në Kënaqësinë Tënde nga Hidhërimi Yt dhe në faljen Tënde nga dënimi Yt. Kërkoj strehim te Ti prej Teje, unë nuk mund Të të lavdëroj ashtu sikur Ti e ke lavdëruar Veten Tënde. Transmeton Muslimi.

----------


## altin55

81- أللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْفَقْرِ وَالْقِلَّةِ وَالذِّلَّةِ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ أَنْ أَظْلِمَ أَوْ أُظْلِمَ  أبو داود

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga varfëria, pakësia dhe nënçmimi, dhe kërkoj strehim te Ti nga bërja padrejtësi ndokujt ose të më bëjë padrejtësi ndokush. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi. 



82-  اللَّهُمَّ بِعِلْمِكَ الْغَيْبَ وَقُدْرَتِكَ عَلَى الْخَلْقِ أَحْيِنِي مَا عَلِمْتَ الْحَيَاةَ خَيْرًا لِي وَتَوَفَّنِي إِذَا عَلِمْتَ الْوَفَاةَ خَيْرًا لِي اللَّهُمَّ وَأَسْأَلُكَ خَشْيَتَكَ فِي الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ كَلِمَةَ الْحَقِّ فِي الرِّضَا وَالْغَضَبِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ الْقَصْدَ فِي الْفَقْرِ وَالْغِنَى وَأَسْأَلُكَ نَعِيمًا لَا يَنْفَدُ وَأَسْأَلُكَ قُرَّةَ عَيْنٍ لَا تَنْقَطِعُ وَأَسْأَلُكَ الرِّضَاءَ بَعْدَ الْقَضَاءِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ بَرْدَ الْعَيْشِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ لَذَّةَ النَّظَرِ إِلَى وَجْهِكَ وَالشَّوْقَ إِلَى لِقَائِكَ فِي غَيْرِ ضَرَّاءَ مُضِرَّةٍ وَلَا فِتْنَةٍ مُضِلَّةٍ اللَّهُمَّ زَيِّنَّا بِزِينَةِ الْإِيمَانِ وَاجْعَلْنَا هُدَاةً مُهْتَدِين  النسائي

All-llahu im, me Diturinë Tënde mbi të fshehtat dhe mundësinë Tënde ndaj krijesave, më le të gjallë nëse jeta është më mirë për mua dhe ma merr shpirtin nëse vdekja është më mirë për mua. All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje që Të të frikohem kur jam i vetëm dhe kur jam në njerëz. Kërkoj prej Teje të flas të vërtetën kur jam i kënaqur dhe kur jam i hidhëruar; kërkoj prej Teje të jem mesatar kur jam i pasur dhe kur jam i varfër; kërkoj prej Teje begati që sharxhohen dhe kënaqësi që nuk ndërprehet; kërkoj prej Teje të jem i kënaqur pas caktimit Tënd; kërkoj prej Teje jetë të ftohtë pas vdekjes; kërkoj prej Teje kënaqësinë e shiqimit në Fytyrën Tënde dhe mallëzimin për takimin me Ty, duke mos përjetuar ndonjë dëm e duke mos u sprovuar me sprovë devijuese. All-llahu im, na zbukuro me bukurinë e imanit dhe na bë të udhëzuar dhe udhëzues. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.



83-  اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ جِبْرَائِيلَ وَمِيكَائِيلَ وَرَبَّ إِسْرَافِيلَ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ حَرِّ النَّارِ وَمِنْ عَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ  النسائي

All-llahu im, Zot i Xhibrilit, Mikailit dhe Zot i Israfilit, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga nxehtësia e zjarrit dhe nga dënimi i varrit. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Nesaiu.



84- أللَّهُمَّ كَمَا حَسَنْتَ خَلْقِي فَحَسِنْ خُلُقِي  أحمد

All-llahu im, ashtu si më zbukurove krijaturën më zbukuro moralin. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi. 



85-  أللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْمَنَّانُ بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَا ذَا الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ يَا حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ النَّارِ  النسائي

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje duke e ditur se Ty të takon falënderimi, ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje, Ti je Dhurues i madh, Shpikës i qiejve dhe tokës, o Pronar i Shkëlqesisë dhe Fisnikërisë, o Ti që je i Gjallë dhe Mbikqyrës, prej Teje kërkoj Xhennetin dhe prej Teje kërkoj strehim nga zjarri. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Nesaiu.



86-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْأَحَدُ الصَّمَدُ الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ أَنْ تَغْفِرْ ليِ ذُنُوبيِ ، إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيم  الترمذي

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje duke dëshmuar se Ti je All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala], ska hyjni tjetër përveç Teje, je Një, për Ty të gjitha krijesat kanë nevojë, nuk je lindur e as ke lindur dhe askush nuk të ngjan Ty, të m'i falish mëkatet, ngase Ti je Falësi, i Gjithmëshirshmi. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Tirmidhiu.



87-  أللَّهُمَّ جَدِدْ الإِيمَانَ فىِ قُلُوبِناَ  الطبراني

All-llahu im, na ripërti imanin në zemrat tona. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Taberaniu.


88-  أللَّهُمَّ إِنيِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أُشْرِكَ بِكَ وَ أَناَ أَعْلَمُ ، وَأَسْتَغْفِرُكَ لما لا أعلم  الحكيم الترمذي ، وصححه الألباني

All-llahu im, kërkoj strehim te Ti nga të bërit ortak kur e di dhe kërkoj falje për (ortakllëkun që ta bëj) pa dije. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Hakim Et-Tirmidhiu.



89-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَتَرْكَ الْمُنْكَرَاتِ وَحُبَّ الْمَسَاكِينِ وَأَنْ تَتُوبَ عَلَيَّ وَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ فِتْنَةً فِي النَّاسِ فَتَوَفَّنِي غَيْرَ مَفْتُونٍ  أحمد 

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje të mirat dhe lënjen e të këqijave, dashurinë e modestëve (të varfërve), të pranosh prej meje pendimin tim, e nëse do të sprovosh ndonjë njeri, ma mer shpirtin pa më sprovuar. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.


90-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ نَاصِيَتِي بِيَدِكَ مَاضٍ فِيَّ حُكْمُكَ عَدْلٌ فِيَّ قَضَاؤُكَ أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ أَوِ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ الْقُرْآنَ رَبِيعَ قَلْبِي وَنُورَ صَدْرِي وَجِلَاءَ حُزْنِي وَذَهَابَ هَمِّي أحمد ، حسن لغيره

All-llahu im, unë jam robi Yt dhe biri i robit dhe robëreshës Tënde, balli im është në Dorën Tënde, gjykimi Yt ndaj meje do të realizohet, caktimi Yt për mua është i drejtë, të lutem me çdo emër Tëndin, me të cilin e ke emërtuar veten Tënde, ose ia ke mësuar ndonjë krijese, ose e ke zbritur në Librin Tënd, ose e ke ndalur për vete në diturinë e të fshehtës, që ta bësh Kuranin pranverë të zemrës sime, dritë të gjoksit tim, largim i mërziave të mia dhe largim i vështirësive të mia. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Ahmedi. 



91- رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَتُبْ عَلَيَّ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ  أبو داود 

O Zot, më fal, më prano pendimin, se me të vërtetë Ti je Pranues i pendimit dhe i Gjithmëshirshëm. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ebu Davudi.



92-  اللَّهُمَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَرْجُو فَلَا تَكِلْنِي إِلَى نَفْسِي طَرْفَةَ عَيْنٍ أَصْلِحْ لِي شَأْنِي كُلَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ  أحمد

All-llahu im, mëshirën Tënde e shpresoj e mos më le të mbështetem në veten time sa lëvizja e qerpikëve, ma përmirëso gjith gjendjen time, ska Zot tjetër përveç Teje. Hadithi është sahih, transmeton Ahmedi.


93-  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ خَيْرَ هَذَا الْيَوْمِ فَتْحَهُ وَنَصْرَهُ وَنُورَهُ وَبَرَكَتَهُ وَهُدَاهُ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ مَا فِيهِ وَشَرِّ مَا بَعْدَهُ  أبو داود

All-llahu im, kërkoj prej Teje të mirat e kësaj dite, çlirimin, ndihmën, dritën, bereqetin dhe udhëzimin e saj, kurse kërkoj strehim te Ti nga sherri që është në te dhe sherri që vjen pas saj. Hadithi është hasen, transmeton Ebu Davudi.

----------

